# Do you believe in ghosts? Have you seen them



## Batistabomb (Oct 1, 2007)

Guys do you believe in devils,i believe i saw one in my real life in my b.tech life,do anyone experienced same


----------



## RCuber (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

some ghosts have run away after seeing me.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

I never saw a ghost and I bet I will never see one as there is no such thing like a ghost.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

ya , that is why he has taken to be one himself.*very safe* If ghosts and devils are a reality they would have devoured him for impersonating.


----------



## INS-ANI (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

I myself still dont believe in ghosts( I am bachelor...)
But yeah.. the topic is quite intresting .. we used to spend hours( in exam days).. talking abt each other's first hand or second hand experiences....

Batistabomb.. do u mind explaining ur experience


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> ya , that is why he has taken to be one himself.*very safe* If ghosts and devils are a reality they would have devoured him for impersonating.


 yea I wanted to be safe.lols. 



*www.foxytunes.com/signatunes/


----------



## praka123 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

there may be uncontented souls who are roaming every night -ghost
it can sit on the back of ur bike in night riding (someone says ).i donno what they does.

Aavi,paei,bhooth,preth  whatever u call it.


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Well I have seen a ghost!






Its called Syamntec Ghost


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

^^very funny.bhai sab clapping karo mohit ke liye.


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

mohit where and when you saw it


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

yes dude my native is visakhapatnam,so i used to went for my mama's house frequently,the area named as gajuwaka a famous area i think some of you are aware of it,it was then sharp 12:30 i was returned from 2nd show (first in my life) film with my friend he went to his house i freshed eat and listening walkman on the upstairs of 2 floor building roaming here and there,on that day no one was at my house and the down floor guys has a dabarman dog,while roaming at garden which is at ground floor i saw (not aware lady or man in tension) someone dressed white as a graphics film shining suddenly that shape turned to me in taht tension i actually did not saw face of his/her dog beginning to shout continously then i ran to down to my near friend's house and passed the nite there

SOME OF YOU MAY THINK THIS IS A FILM STORY BUT ONLY I KNOW WHAT HAPPENED THAT NIGHT


----------



## mandar5 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Yeah ppl i do believe in ghosts but havnt seen them yet!but i think not all spirits/aatma are bad.What u think ppl?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				Charan said:
			
		

> some ghosts have run away after seeing me.


 

Also see Similar Threads at bottom.


----------



## axxo (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

I have Ghost from symantec installed in my pc


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Ghost bana dost.
mar mar ke bhhot bana doonga agar mujhe koi bhoot mila to.


----------



## Hackattack (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Never saw a Ghost/Devil whatever, neither do i want to see , naaa babaa. 

These kind of topic are very interesting, eager to hear some real stories.

Is it ture that if someone suicide, then his soul/aatma keeps wandering forever. Damn i used to get so scared when i got back from tution alone to my home, the place was so spooky, as if someone was following me, i diddn't have the courage to look back.


----------



## utsav (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

bhoot ko tu bhoot banayega.tu bolna kya chahta hai.


----------



## Hackattack (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Arey bhoot hi bhoot to pakkad sakat hai, lagta hai yeh khud hi bhoot hai 
Bhaag le biroo.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

samjha kar yaar.
just joking.
BTW bhoots are real.
i cant proove but i have seen proof.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				abtom said:
			
		

> i cant proove but i have seen proof.


You have seen proof but you can't prove.Arre bhai kya baat kar rahe ho aapni baat khud hi kat di?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

@ devil-yaar i was 6-7 when those things happened.
and i cant express them openly.


----------



## utsav (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

^^^i want to see their pics .bade dino se dil me yeh aas hai booth ho koi paas main.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

bhoot dekhoge,mujhe dekh lo.
bhooton jaisa hi hoon.
BTW ye bhooton ka thread hai mazaak ke liye nahi.


----------



## escape7 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

::If u believe in good, u have to believe in evil::
If u believe in god, then u believe in ghosts, wether u accept it or not.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

hehe,we have a philosopher here.
jokin.


----------



## utsav (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

gaali deke bolte ho jokin


----------



## Hackattack (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Here is a Serious Ghost/Paranormal Forum : *www.psychics.co.uk/psychic-forum/discussion/index.php


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

@utsav-i guess u were jokin.were u?


----------



## utsav (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

^^ya disco dude


----------



## azzu (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

so here iam after my death (suicide) i was sent down (from heaven  ) to take care of people's like u ( i think u know wat's take care for ) so ......
this topic is intresting


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				escape7 said:
			
		

> ::If u believe in good, u have to believe in evil::
> If u believe in god, then u believe in ghosts, wether u accept it or not.



+1....

Roam on rds where there have been suicides...eso railway tracks in mumbai after 12 or 1 am.....and then u should see/exp ghosts.....have experinced few....will write later...


----------



## almighty (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

ya they ghost exist 
anyone here who ever tried PLANCHETTE never b bold enough to say that they wont exist 

I never see any GHOST but i feel them ....

one of my friend names arsi who is a murid of BABA TAJ UL AULIAH (nagpur sharif) has amazing powers and he showed me lots of miracle type things which is hard to believe with open eyes

have u ever seen any person who is governed by any spirit>??

if yes then u never say they dont exist....
But i must say GOD dont EXIST 

GOD is the name of fear only which was made by our ancestors to keep us in a social life by showing afraid or curse by GOD

once i read a article on planchette via pc 

ur mouse act as coin and monitor as ouja board 

let it be... i know u all ppl r laughing 
but its true they exist but GOD wont 
LOL


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				almighty said:
			
		

> ya they ghost exist
> 
> *
> GOD is the name of fear only which was made by our ancestors to keep us in a social life by showing afraid or curse by GOD*
> ...



Seems the STORYLINE in which NIGHT SHYAMALAN movie THE VILLAGE was based


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				axxo said:
			
		

> I have Ghost from symantec installed in my pc


 

dude very good that means you are playing with ghosts,you had one in your system


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

The only thing that haunts me is the character 'Samara' from the movie 'The Ring' , really creepy stuff !

And the special part is that it scaers you without even a single gore scene ! Just relying on the Story and Mental Manupilation to scare the heck out of you .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

guyz,ghosts r real.
doesnt anyone watch mano ya na mono?


----------



## praka123 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

i always take a rosary with me on a long travel.scared of ghosts&co attacking me!


----------



## karnivore (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

GHOST, thats another load of bugshit. Just like GOD.


----------



## orc (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

No offence meant, but I would have fixed an appoinment with a physciatrist the moment I saw a ghost. It's just that your weak mind is playing tricks on you.

Come on guys, in this age of technology how can you even think of this?
And can anyone tell me why the ghosts are always seen by people who believe or fear them?


----------



## azzu (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

i saw this in "DO ALIENS EXIST??" thread some 1 told that 
if any american see's any weird things he first call it A Alien 
and when an indian see some thin weird he'll call it a Ghost 
same ya dude


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				orc said:
			
		

> No offence meant, but I would have fixed an appoinment with a physciatrist the moment I saw a ghost. It's just that your weak mind is playing tricks on you.
> 
> Come on guys, in this age of technology how can you even think of this?
> And can anyone tell me why the ghosts are always seen by people who believe or fear them?



Because afetr seeing they start believing


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Just because we cant see them doesnt mean they arent there. we cant see air.. it doesnt mean there is NO air..I completely believe in ghosts. But really if you can make friends with them, they will be real nice to you. you will have success in life. But if you dont.. BOY god help you.

here is a video of some ghosts.. do watch it. please note that if your heart is weak, then dont watch it. i mean really...


*www.youtube.com/watch?v=deoJUBW9CI8


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

wahi purani kahani.
we dont se air,it is there.
we dont see ghosts they exist.
i do belive in ghosts but dude give a new explaination to the non believers.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

bhai bhagwaan hai toh ghost bhi hai.



			
				abtom said:
			
		

> wahi purani kahani.
> we dont se air,it is there.
> we dont see ghosts they exist.
> i do belive in ghosts but dude give a new explaination to the non believers.


Himesh Reshammiya has the power to call ghosts.oooooooooooooo


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Well ignorance is as you call BLISS. Just wait till dec 21 2007. Then you will believe in ghosts & gods.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

kyon bhai dec 21 ko kya hone wala hai?


----------



## max_demon (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

scary movies=Funny Movies

Has anyone watched Stay Alive movie?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

but what abt Dec 21,what wil hapen?


----------



## azzu (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

ya wats the Hell is goin to happen on 21 dec iam scared :%
its like 21 tariq kya hone wala hai
21 tariq kya hone wala hai (like in movie DUS)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

21 bahane kar ke le gaye dil.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> Well ignorance is as you call BLISS. Just wait till dec 21 2007. Then you will believe in ghosts & gods.



  
Atleast PM me wat is going to happen.... I will keep it SECRET!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> Well ignorance is as you call BLISS. Just wait till dec 21 2007. Then you will believe in ghosts & gods.


abey 21 ko himesh ki next movie toh nahi release ho rahi.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

friday the 13th bhi nahi hai.
woh to april me aa chuka hai.
pata nahi 21 number se darakar bhaag gaya.
reply kar bhai $$gururaj$$.


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

21st december was movie na....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

no it was 16 december.


----------



## lalam (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

I'm a believer.....There was a similar thread back then in this forum....Well i've seen it so i believe it.....Watch A haunting on discovery channel its all based on real life experience. Well season 3 as i know has finished airing in india so maybe u could torrent for it if u did missed it.....Its hard to believe for someone who hasn't experienced well check yourself into a morque  u sure come out a believer.....I don't really recommend practicing all those oja boards and all it can prove fatal....TY!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

21 december ko judgement day hai kya?
Bhai sab log jo karne chahate to abhi kar lo 21 december ke ba kuch nahi milega.Mein to chala Mumbai Priyanks chopra ke sath date karne ko.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

mujhe ek supercomp chahiye 21 dec se pehle.

par yaar tell me what the F**K is going to happen on 21 december?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Nobody knows except one and only gururaj.Somebody send him an Invitation yaar.I don't want to die a ******.


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Iam pretty sure..you guys dont wanna know abt it. When i gathered information of whats gonna happen.. it took abt a week to sink into me..I dont want to make a fuss about it.. but anyways..i want to tell one thing.. if you have any last wishes, do complete it before 21st dec.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

hey mann u r trying to spam or what?
sedhe sedhe bata de kya hone wala hai otherwise this 21 dec thing is a spmmmmm.


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

spam? do you know meaning of that?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

what r u doing then?
tell me coomon yaar.
r u jokin?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

chal 21 december ko hi hoga na 20th dec ko mera birthday toh mana lunga.


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Do i seem like a person who jokes around? I will not reveal details otherwise everything goes haywire..


----------



## azzu (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

mee tooo iam scared now really scared


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

why?why?why?
reveal it.
please.


----------



## the_sweet_poision (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

i dont belive in ghosts......


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

ok u belive in Ghosts but what is this 21 dec funda?

agar dec 21 ko kuch hone wala hai to mujhe 2nd term exams bhi nahi dene padhenge.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

hehe hey mysterious boy tell us your little dirty secret I promise we wont be scared.We have had enough of these in the past so it seems we have grown up now.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> Do i seem like a person who jokes around? I will not reveal details otherwise everything goes haywire..


Nahi bhai joke toh hum log maar rahe hai.


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

it is nowhere related to ghosts..but will make you believe in ghosts.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

main last time poch raha hoon 21 dec ko kya hai.
agar nahi bataya to.....to.....ek aur baar poch longa.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Chalo bhai atleast crysis to khel kar he marenge.Abhi bapu ko jakar bolta hoon paise dene ke liya naye PC ke liye.

hahahaha.

*falls on the floor laughing*


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> Do i seem like a person who jokes around? I will not reveal details otherwise everything goes haywire..



SOmething like DIE HARD movie 4 to happen to WORLD or INDIA


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



> hehe hey mysterious boy tell us your little dirty secret I promise we wont be scared.We have had enough of these in the past so it seems we have grown up now.



thats why iam not gonna reveal. please iam sorry that i even said abt this. just lets forget it and move on.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

no man we will make your life hell till you tell us.Come on now grow up we are not kids and If you candle handle this so can we.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Bhai gururaj kyon leni kar rakhi hai hamari.
bata de na.
please bhai.
whats the matter or is there any matter?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Chalo bhai atleast crysis to khel kar he marenge.Abhi bapu ko jakar bolta hoon paise dene ke liya naye PC ke liye.
> 
> hahahaha.
> 
> *falls on the floor laughing*


lol @baapu


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

crysis choddo 21 december ki socho.
pata nahi konsa naya ekta kapoor ka gharelu serial shuru hone wala hai 21 ko.

i am totally confused.
we dont even know what he is talking abt.


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

ok wait for sometime.. (check back this thread in an hour or so).


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

@gaurav-indian:hans le beta 21 december ko sari hasi bhol jayega.lol.

@gururaj:ek *ghanta*.Bhai poori story likhni hai kya?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

ab ek ghante ka time de diya isne.
arre abhi bata de.
1 ghante baad bhi kuch hone wala hai kya?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

itna sannata kyo hai bhai?

kahan gaye guru ji?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

yeh toofan se pehle ki shanti hai.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Arre bhai ek ghanta hua ke nahi?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> @gaurav-indian:hans le beta 21 december ko sari hasi bhol jayega.lol.
> 
> @gururaj:ek *ghanta*.Bhai poori story likhni hai kya?


yaar mujhe toh darr lag raha hai kahin yeh gururaj hi ghost toh nahi hai.


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> yaar mujhe toh darr lag raha hai kahin yeh gururaj hi ghost toh nahi hai.




lol ROFL

ek ghante mein sabke PC mein ghuske ayega beware...

aiila yeh kon aya...

i am dead and i am also ghost   

some story
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=349401&postcount=49


----------



## dantool (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

i think ghosts are scared of humans so they don't come out in open.


----------



## lalam (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

@wizrulz I'm still alive


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

@wizrulz and lalam:nice story err...real incidence.


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> @wizrulz and lalam:nice story err...real incidence.


 
dude devil_himself wont you believe in ghosts



			
				$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> Do i seem like a person who jokes around? I will not reveal details otherwise everything goes haywire..


 
did you believe in ghosts


----------



## Who (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

ok guys i did some search what is really gonna happen on 21 dec here are the things i found out :

December 21 - If Queen Elizabeth II (1926 - ) lives unto this date she will become the oldest reigning monarch in both British and the Commonwealth Realms' history, surpassing King George III (1738 - 1820) and Queen Victoria (1819 - 1901), both of whom died before the age of 82.

December 21 - Nine new EU member states are expected to implement Schengen agreement for overland and sea borders.


 & i found out something related what gururai is telling us but the year is 2012

*www.december212012.com/


 if its true, The_Devil_Himself will be able to play crysis, i will be able to watch Lost ending, House series ending , harry potter 7th film, start earning, get some good games which are coming out...so no regrets


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				smit said:
			
		

> ok guys i did some search what is really gonna happen on 21 dec here are the things i found out :
> 
> December 21 - If Queen Elizabeth II (1926 - ) lives unto this date she will become the oldest reigning monarch in both British and the Commonwealth Realms' history, surpassing King George III (1738 - 1820) and Queen Victoria (1819 - 1901), both of whom died before the age of 82.
> 
> ...


 
is this a OMEN 666


----------



## rajasekharan (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

you mean , its that "END of World " story remade again on different date...

oh well, come on ,after 2012 its gonna be 2120, or some other manipulation with the number ....Phhhh


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

yeh guguraj hai kahaan?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Guru ji ne hame [censored] to nahi bana diya?Gayab ho gaye hai.



> December 21 - If Queen Elizabeth II (1926 - ) lives unto this date she will become the oldest reigning monarch in both British and the Commonwealth Realms' history, surpassing King George III (1738 - 1820) and Queen Victoria (1819 - 1901), both of whom died before the age of 82.


Nice find man.


----------



## lalam (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Wow guruji is really scary! He sounds like a insano-psychono  If he was referring to 2012 well there's a lot of stuff once u google but he mentioned 2007 so kya hone wala hain is sal ko? Your not a member of al-qaeda are u?


----------



## azzu (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

no one is caring the ghost here


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

@smit -i also saw something abt 2012 yesterday.
same as u suggested.

whatya mean earth is going to end in 2012.


----------



## almighty (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				azzu said:
			
		

> no one is caring the ghost here



LOL
main to azzu se dar gaya ....
ab khus azzu 
bolo bolo tell tell


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

bhad me gaya ghosst.
kahani 2007 ki hai ya 2012 ki ya hai hi nahi?


----------



## Who (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

abtom i don't know what's gonna happen on 2012 but i found it so i posted it.... anyway i don't care if the world is gonna end then why should i be worried if not why should i be worried ? get the point....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

world gonna end and all that stuff was rumored in 1960's also.
my grandfather told me yestrerday that he has heard this  world is gonna end rumor 2-3 times in his life.
so this might be another one.
no not mmight be but it is another one.
another rumor.

BTW gururaj bhai kahan hai?


----------



## md.asif (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Yeah i have seen two and have spend a lot to get rid of one of them.Believe or not


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Why only one of them?Did you like the second one?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

toh, hum kya keh rahe the.?
yeah,abt 2012 world's end-TOTALLY BAKWAAS HAI.


----------



## md.asif (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Why only one of them?Did you like the second one?


The first ghost was a spirit and it was of my nanny so it just came once spoke to us thrugh my mother and left..but the other was a neighbour which had died some two years back and it was using my younger brother's body to do what he liked .For two years we couldn't make out the strange changes in my brother but when we called a maulana he made the ghost talk and the ghost spoke through my brother's body.he gave exact details of his death, why he was haunting others,his issues with his family members during his life and many other things .After he was made to leave my brother's body forcibly,my brother returned back to normal life.
now I am not faking things .I am an B.E (electronics) myself and my family is well-educated and we previously did not beleive such things but after getting first hand experience I do beleive in such things.
Those who beleive in such things do not need a proof but for those who do not believe in such things a million proof's are less.


----------



## RaghuKL (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				azzu said:
			
		

> no one is caring the ghost here


 
I thought u were the boy-who-lived.......


----------



## azzu (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

ya iam by who lived not living 
the youtube video of which gururaj referred is really scary :+


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

are you guys believe in reincarnation (next life)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				Batistabomb said:
			
		

> are you guys believe in reincarnation (next life)



CRAP,
punar janm and all that is just out of my reach.
i cant understand this thing at all.
sharir mar jata hai par aatma amar hai.
that is what sadhu guyz use to say.
my nani use to tell me that we go throug 8400000 lives befor we become human again.
but how come anyone believe that?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				almighty said:
			
		

> LOL
> main to azzu se dar gaya ....
> ab khus azzu
> bolo bolo tell tell


jab se maine azzu ki pic dekhi hai digit magazine mein maine magazine bed ke neeche rakh di hai.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Bhai log Grur ji kahan gaye?Pata nahi kab satya ke darshan karvayenge(the truth about 21 december.)lol.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

21 Dec 2007 nahi 21 dec 2012 hai.
guru ji se galati ho gaye thodi si.


----------



## azzu (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

gaurav_indian::"jab se maine azzu ki pic dekhi hai digit magazine mein maine magazine bed ke neeche rakh di hai."

gaurav Sahab kya main pooch saktha hoon kyon ??


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

UGH.... what a thread!


----------



## azzu (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

600 
comon gaurav bhai


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				azzu said:
			
		

> gaurav_indian::"jab se maine azzu ki pic dekhi hai digit magazine mein maine magazine bed ke neeche rakh di hai."
> 
> gaurav Sahab kya main pooch saktha hoon kyon ??


kyunki tujhe kisi ki nazar na lag jaaye  i was joking.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

guruji ki 21 dec wali kahani ka kya hua?
dara ke bhaag gaye guruji.
1 ghanta bole the 3 din ho gaye.


----------



## shantanu (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

yeah i do beleive ! i have seen a couple of ghosts  , and i am serious..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

where and when?
wud u like to share ur experience with bhoots?


----------



## shantanu (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

yeah man sure ! but i guess you guys wont take it seriously !


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

give it a try.
i also suffered some serious incidents when i was 6-7.
no only me my whole family.
it was very scary at that time.
BTW apni khaufnaak kahani to batao.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> yeah man sure ! but i guess you guys wont take it seriously !


Main bata deta hu woh story.Ek sunsaan raat ko shantanu bhai utha aur bathroom ki taraf gaya wahan dekha koi ajeeb sa insaan khada hai shantanu bhai jor se chilayaa "mummy" himmat karke pass jaake dekha toh mirror nikla.


----------



## shantanu (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

waah waah, kya story ccok kari hai ! waah  maaza aa gaya bhai ! but the truth is that i saw NIGHTMARE on digit forum , you guys also see


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> waah waah, kya story ccok kari hai ! waah  maaza aa gaya bhai ! but the truth is that i saw NIGHTMARE on digit forum , you guys also see


kiska naam le liya poora sunday kharab kar diya. uske avatar ki ...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> but the truth is that i saw NIGHTMARE on digit forum , you guys also see


where?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

this is becoming more of a humorous thread than a scary ghost thread.
Bhooton ko bhi dara diya hamne.


----------



## shantanu (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Nightmare

take a look


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

What is so special about him?


----------



## shantanu (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

saw his avtar ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

seems like he  had been thrown into a Tandoor and baked.


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

guys dont ask me the source but this is a true story i read years back :

A guy after finishing his schooling went for other states to pursue higher education,during his +2 ,after finishing his +2 the guy returned to home,and that day morning he was so happy to meet his father and mother whom he has missed a lot,at that day his father went on his way to work he saw his mother and hugged her happily he freshed and take a special treat given by his mother she prepared some delicious food and enjoyed a lot and tired of journey he took bye from his mother and he slept,his mother was on her way to daily house work,he slept and woked at evening 6'o clock where his father was ready to take him out,he dressed and ready on his way and asked "MOM ARE YOU NOT COMING WITH US", Suddenly his father was shocked and asked whom do you calling,then he revealed the truth "*his mother was died and this news was not informed to him at college" *,

Still the guy did not understand who served him the morning snacks


----------



## lalam (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

^^Thats heartbreaking actually...


----------



## azzu (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

kool story can i ask u did it occurred in VIzag?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Some psychological Disorders... Let Him  Recover soooon!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				Batistabomb said:
			
		

> *his mother was died and this news was not informed to him at college *


Dude this happens in bollywood movies not in real life.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Ghost Stories


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

ye kahani kahin suni hui lagti hai.
same old story,dead people seen and all that.
my mamma used to scare me with these kinda stories when i didnt go to sleep.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

@batistabomb:I have seen a hindi film(forgot the name-but ya,the one which got sunjay dutt as villain) where bipasha plays the role of a lady who can see future etc.the incidence u told is somewhat shown in that film.the difference is Bipasha's Aunt came to her house and cook something and after sometime bipasha got the phone that her aunt was dead.
what is the name of the film?forgot


----------



## karnivore (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

^^^ ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				azzu said:
			
		

> kool story can i ask u did it occurred in VIzag?


 
azzu no in western countries he is a english man


----------



## Who (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

the site given by guruji is gonna explode on 21-12-07, so don't browse that site on 21th dec


----------



## karnivore (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

HUH ?????????

Have u gone nuts ?????


----------



## azzu (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

wat the hell is he talking about ?


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Man! Just Ignore him (Gururaj that is), He sure has a really bad reputation both Here (see his posts) and CHIP.

@Gururaj -> We don't give a fsck whether the world is gonna end or God is gonna gobble up us all. Don't go spreading End-of-the-world Propaganda, Someone will surely call you mad otherwise.


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> @batistabomb:I have seen a hindi film(forgot the name-but ya,the one which got sunjay dutt as villain) where bipasha plays the role of a lady who can see future etc.the incidence u told is somewhat shown in that film.the difference is Bipasha's Aunt came to her house and cook something and after sometime bipasha got the phone that her aunt was dead.
> what is the name of the film?forgot


 
Rakht

Ok anyhow you and devil are just against this thread carry on iam not saying devils are what we see in films,iam saying somthing is there BEYOND DARKNESS


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Guru ji has gone mad.*He made a site which has just a counter*.Get a life dude and we aint in a mood of some treasure hunt/quiz.And stop posting your Sh!t here.


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Guys forgive guru,but i trust this will happens, do you support this :

see this

www.revelation13.net/asteroid.html


----------



## Hackattack (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Whois Record for www.21-12-07.com



> Registrant:
> ***********
> 9-32/7, teri maaki, anda maro
> mumbai,  400036
> ...



Look at the Address. LMAO


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

oh another astroid theory,but this is believable but why did gururaj said 'you will start believing in ghosts on21dec' and now he is actually pointing to the exact moment this is supposedly gonna happen.

I say give us the full 'story' or fcuk off and do something worth doing.


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Obviously, But by that time, Man may have advanced to technologies where we can destroy asteroids way before it even reaches the inner solar system!

Remember, Man is a very advanced being. in 1700s, Everyone believed earth is the Center of the Universe and killed people to spread their blasphemy. 1960s, Man Landed on the Moon! Impossible? No. Everything takes time 

(Just like our pyaraa bill gates said, "640kb ram is enough for anything")


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

guys forgive gururaj he just created a html page fearing us


----------



## Hackattack (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				[xubz] said:
			
		

> 1960s, Man Landed on the Moon!



I doubt that.


----------



## azzu (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

^^  there's already a THread goin on for it
"Just like our pyaraa bill gates said, "640kb ram is enough for anything""
and now wee need 4MB to run his $hit OS


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				azzu said:
			
		

> ^^ there's already a THread goin on for it
> "Just like our pyaraa bill gates said, "640kb ram is enough for anything""
> and now wee need 4MB to run his $hit OS


 
azzu please give me the soorce from where you had read this it is very interesting



			
				azzu said:
			
		

> ^^ there's already a THread goin on for it
> "Just like our pyaraa bill gates said, "640kb ram is enough for anything""
> and now wee need 4MB to run his $hit OS


 
azzu please give me the source from where you had read this it is very interesting


----------



## azzu (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

u see my upper post i Quoted from there


----------



## Hackattack (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				azzu said:
			
		

> u see my upper post i Quoted from there



I think BBomb is asking for the Moon Conspiracy link.


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				Hackattack said:
			
		

> I think BBomb is asking for the Moon Conspiracy link.


 
your pm is useful thanks dude


----------



## Hackattack (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				Batistabomb said:
			
		

> your pm is useful thanks dude


Welcome


----------



## spironox (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

hmm ghost story well what to say it all depends from people to people .. some see them some dont 

close encounters are very rare but yeah science doesnt understands them but they have a branch known as paranormal science ..

have undergone some basic training on this topice initially i was a disbeliver but now...


----------



## karnivore (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



> ....they have a branch known as paranormal science ..


 
Bullcrap. Paranormal science is a branch of psuedo science.


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Have you guys felt being extremely LUCKY in these few days? like 5-10 days or so.. i need to know this for the study iam doing.


----------



## azzu (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

from last 10 days everything is going against me
when i wanted to do good things they r turning out against me 
'is this helpfull???


----------



## shantanu (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

ok this is chit-chat but it aint $hit-chat... just mind what you guys a re talking about !


----------



## azzu (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

^^if it is for me iam sorry $$$$ Shantanu $$$$


----------



## Hackattack (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

Guruji--------> *img513.imageshack.us/img513/9060/gururajmoh1.gif


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> Have you guys felt being extremely LUCKY in these few days? like 5-10 days or so.. i need to know this for the study iam doing.


haan ek baar laga tha main lucky hu jab kuch din tum yahan nahi thay ab pata chala woh sirf mera vaham tha.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> Have you guys felt being extremely LUCKY in these few days? like 5-10 days or so.. i need to know this for the study iam doing.


Just don't ask.Past few weeks have been really sh!tty(I mean real real bad).
Aur bhai kya study?Phd to nahi kar raha tu hume subject matter banake?


----------



## max_demon (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

मेरे भाई का जन्मदीन  है २१ को . वो भूत वूत से बहुत डरता है , उसको और डराओ ! और रेप्लेय  करो


----------



## assasin (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

yaar koi mera bhoot dekhne ki tamanna puri karo....
is tamanna ko puri karne ke liye hum 4 dost milke raat ke 1-2 baaje tak Kabaristan pe gujare hai (ofcouse tab ghar khali tha barna parents allow nahi karte) lekin koi bhoot to kya bhoot ki parchayi bhi nahi dhiki....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				assasin said:
			
		

> yaar koi mera bhoot dekhne ki tamanna puri karo....
> is tamanna ko puri karne ke liye hum 4 dost milke raat ke 1-2 baaje tak Kabaristan pe gujare hai (ofcouse tab ghar khali tha barna parents allow nahi karte)* lekin koi bhoot to kya bhoot ki parchayi bhi nahi dhiki....*


apni parchayi dekh leta yaar


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



> apni parchayi dekh leta yaar


..hahahahaha...ROFL


----------



## azzu (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*

^^ lol 
gaurav miyaan ur becoming moore and moore laughmaker (new word i invented it )


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



			
				azzu said:
			
		

> ^^ lol
> gaurav miyaan ur becoming moore and moore laughmaker (new word i invented it )


yeh sab toh aap logon ka badappan hai.


----------



## azzu (Oct 10, 2007)

tho is badappan kuch inaam hogaa na??
iam Xpecting a high End GFx card frm u


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 10, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> tho is badappan kuch inaam hogaa na??
> iam Xpecting a high End GFx card frm u


haan tu email id de main picture bhejta hu mast gfx card ki.


----------



## azzu (Oct 10, 2007)

gfx card jaane do mere bhai kam se kam ek nokia N95 tho bhejo


----------



## azzu (Oct 10, 2007)

aachcha bhai chal CHeQUE hi bhej de DEVIL
dont take this conversation seriously guys 
but devil bhaii aapne limit paar kardi muje tik nahi lagraha hai


----------



## azzu (Oct 10, 2007)

ok nxt be carefull but let's carry on


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 10, 2007)

lol devil delete your edited posts man.I will delete your quoted post.Chalo mandwaali karte hai.



			
				azzu said:
			
		

> aachcha bhai chal CHeQUE hi bhej de DEVIL
> dont take this conversation seriously guys
> but devil bhaii aapne limit paar kardi muje tik nahi lagraha hai


theek nahi lag raha hai aisa kab se hai? neembu paani lo yaar


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 10, 2007)

done.

lols@neembu pani.Par azzu samaj nahi payega.



> Chalo mandwaali karte hai.


whats mandawalli?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 10, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> done.
> 
> lols@neembu pani.Par azzu samaj nahi payega.
> 
> ...


yaar mumbaiyaa word hai for settlement,adjustment etc


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2007)

ye  bhooton wale thread me mandwali kahaan se aa gaye?
jana tha japan pahunch gaye cheen.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 10, 2007)

accha tabhi samaj nahi aaya.Yar 'apne' words use kar.

ontopic:where is gururaj?Yar abhi tak pati nahi 21 dec ko kya hai except that my final exams will end on 21st december.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 10, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> accha tabhi samaj nahi aaya.Yar 'apne' words use kar.
> 
> ontopic:where is gururaj?Yar abhi tak pati nahi 21 dec ko kya hai except that my final exams will end on 21st december.


abey woh janampatriyaan taiyaar kar raha hai.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2007)

21 december halo ki tarhe hum dosre planet pe chale jayenge.
phir we will fight covenent species.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 10, 2007)

Bhai log yeh bhooton ka thread hai,see what you have made of this thread.

Maine aaj tak koi bhoot nahi dekha(gaurav bhai no comments on this please) jo bhi mujhe bhoot dikheyage use 1000 rupees inaam.Bhootni dikhayi to 2000.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2007)

25 bhoot dikhaonga,25000 do ge?
mujhe PS3 lena hai.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 10, 2007)

yar ek dekho ya 25 baat to ek hi hai.so no 25k.ps3 lena ho to bank loot lo cos each ps3 game costs 2k-3k.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> yar ek dekho ya 25 baat to ek hi hai.so no 25k.ps3 lena ho to bank loot lo cos each ps3 game costs 2k-3k.



agar 2000 ki game hi kharedni ho to Moded versions kaun lega?
no moded version of PS3 has come yet though.


----------



## eggman (Oct 11, 2007)

* NOT FOR WEAK HEARTS*

Yes, i've seen it. And you too. Here's it:
*www.thatsweird.net/mugshots/michael_jackson.jpg
This ghost, is specially DANGEROUS and BAD and THRILLER for the Children. He's not a History till now.


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 11, 2007)

^^lol 
tere ko michael jackson to aacha lagta tha. kya hua?


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 11, 2007)

this thread has become more chitchat n timepass thread ...off the topi c as usual it has begun..

mods are sleeping


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 11, 2007)

try to share some of the real life stories and pics or the incidents happened in your's or your's friend's lives


----------



## slash_89 (Oct 11, 2007)

Dude I saw a ghost at my place at 11:45PM
Man o Man it was totally quiet shapeless and it had 2 holes for eyes.


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 11, 2007)

slash_89 said:
			
		

> Dude I saw a ghost at my place at 11:45PM
> Man o Man it was totally quiet shapeless and it had 2 holes for eyes.



when and where did it clearly visible or it's your dream shape seeing something closer to ghost


----------



## slash_89 (Oct 11, 2007)

slash_89 said:
			
		

> Dude I saw a ghost at my place at 11:45PM



It was totally real.


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 11, 2007)

at that momment what is your reaction, little fear or could not understand what to do


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 11, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> try to share some of the real life stories and pics or the incidents happened in your's or your's friend's lives


abey kaisi baat kar raha hai koi bhoot dekhe upar se bhoot ki pic bhi laye how is it possible?Bhoot ko kya bolega bhaisahab theek se smile karo yaar aapki pic leni hai.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 11, 2007)

hehehehe.Bhai sab please wait karna idhar hi main camera le kar aata hoon.Kya pata bhaisahab honge ya behenji.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 11, 2007)

bhot ko kahenge 'say cheeez'.
@batista bomb-yaar camera har waqt gale me latka ke thodi gumte hai log ki jab bhoot dikha photo le li.
aur waise hi bhoot ko dekhkar sabki hawa ppphhuussss ho jati hai,how sommone can take a photo?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 11, 2007)

kya pata bhoot bhaisahab hi aapna autographed photo de jaye.Never rule out any possibility.

BTW any idea on what is gonna happen on 21st?



			
				slash_89 said:
			
		

> Man o Man it was totally quiet shapeless and it had 2 holes for eyes.


Are you sure?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 11, 2007)

21 dec khatam case hai.
dukan band kar do 21 dec ki.


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 11, 2007)

Well I don't wanna argue any 1.. As simple as that If you believe i God Do believe in Ghosts..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 11, 2007)

^^very good point but then I don't believe in GOD either.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 11, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^very good point but then I don't believe in GOD either.


hmmm


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 12, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> hmmm



iam not saying to take the ghost picture which you saw,any stories you read from books or internet pics iam saying,guys how can i say to take a picture of ghost before you no one will guess devil will come when camera tumara paas

cool gaurav and devil


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Oct 16, 2007)

65 days remain.. still no one cracked the code.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 16, 2007)

abe oye hum yahan 'tha da vinci code' khel rahe hai?
You khow what you ar highly annoying to say the least and we aint interested in your bullsh!t anymore.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2007)

@gururaj-yaar batana hai toh bata de.
crackin da F**NG codes is stupid.
cmon tell us if u have anything noo.


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Oct 16, 2007)

When i saw this video(link below).. i didnt mind it much.. with all the grammatical  mistakes and all, it made no sense to me.. But one day.. this video changed my life. 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fI_5okO6RE

Iam nowhere related to this video..but 21-12-07.com is my site. Iam not making any profits by spreading rumours.. but truth is a truth, it must get out.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2007)

so u mean we r lagging by 4 years.
and earth will be destroyed by  dec 2007.
but what will happen?
earthquake,floods,huge tsunami,alien attack or what?


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 16, 2007)

do you guys believe in spirit games and sieans.that is bringing ancestors aatma to our place


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2007)

CRAP.
Total crap.
aatma shamta bulane pe nahi aati.


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, we are lagging by four year..actually this calender system(mon,tue,etc.,) is crap. Follow religious calenders, they are more accurate than just mon, tue, etc., actually i made a puzzle and wrote some pdf books abt this. when you decrypt my site ( 21-12-07.com) the page you land is a quiz.. It has total 5 questions to solve all in flash. When you complete it you get books which i wrote. I thought i would be interesting for you all. But i failed. Anyways iam coming up with a 45 min documentary. see you then..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 16, 2007)

^^lol.Quack documentry.Will it feature on discovery or maybe history?We'll be waiting.


----------



## almighty (Oct 16, 2007)

*www.21-12-07.com/

LOL here he made a countdown to 21 december 

I googled for "21-12-07.com" and found that he is sperading this rumour to all TECHI forums only 

he he he

Guru bhai, waise aapke pustak me kya hai...
kya hume padhne ka awsar denge... hum ati sighra aapke pustak ka padhne ki iccha rakhte hai

kripa karke use dikhaye taki hum apne maut ko jaan sake...
waise bhai loag main jitne v paap bache hai is sansar me sab karne ki soch raha hu.... 

21 dec ke baad kya pata KU- Karm karke ka awsar mile ya na mile


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Oct 16, 2007)

I juzt posted this info where i go often. But if you have time..do tell ur friends.. iam against spamming, So...  But only do tell friends if you think i tell the truth...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 16, 2007)

^^dude will you please provide us with that 'book'.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2007)

which book?


----------



## spironox (Oct 16, 2007)

now  a book !!! 
what next ?? 


come on post it guru jee


rest of the gang membres listen lets make some thing last time it was nohas arch this time lets make a ulta luxury liner how about we all get on that and yeah yippe no tension .. any one with rocket boosters or any one with microsoft flight sim i mean a exp pilot here ?? i am a NFs freak so we can just avoid that mountains ..
crap man real crap last time it was Y2k now 21st dec what next  1 jan or say 13 june or say what ever ..eeeks a cockroach


----------



## almighty (Oct 16, 2007)

Guru ji apna address de do...
agar aapki baat sach hui to hum bhoot to banane wale hi hai
agar baat nahi sach hui to aapko BHOOT bana dunga aaker 
LOL


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 16, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> *www.21-12-07.com/
> 
> LOL here he made a countdown to 21 december
> 
> ...


yaar itni vishudh hindi ka prayog toh humne bhi kadapi nahi kiya


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2007)

wise yeh english forum hai par ham apni hi bhasha me mast hai.


----------



## dantool (Oct 18, 2007)

angrezi main baat karkay mazaa nahin aata.


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 18, 2007)

Do anyone knows what exactly the number 666 specifies,i came to hear it is the evil sign,is this true


----------



## praka123 (Oct 18, 2007)

^something from bible verses  reg it as number of the beast.to be exact just google.
wait..here:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Number_of_the_Beast


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 21, 2007)

@BB-yes,didnt u see omen?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 23, 2007)

dantool said:
			
		

> angrezi main baat karkay mazaa nahin aata.


ji haan bilkul  sahi kaha


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 23, 2007)

I really really do believe in Devil.

I see one of them each day.....its my boss...


----------



## azzu (Oct 23, 2007)

and my LECTURER"S and TUTOR"S
too


----------



## nightcrawler (Oct 23, 2007)

666 is the number associated with the devil i think


----------



## spironox (Oct 23, 2007)

well 666 is my vehicle number plate !!!


----------



## ancientrites (Oct 28, 2007)

i dont believe in ghost but i always see terrible satan when i stand in front my mirror.


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 28, 2007)

ancientrites said:
			
		

> i dont believe in ghost but i always see terrible satan when i stand in front my mirror.




Who is that man ?


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 30, 2007)

666 - the number of the beast.Iron Maiden says so.


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 30, 2007)

Do you guys are brave enough to visit Graveyard at midnights after 12


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 30, 2007)

Whats the deal in that anyways? Midnight 12 O'Clock thing ??

I atleast used a road which was right next to grave yard.
From 11.30 pm to 2.30 am times. I never felt / saw / hear anything.

Its all crap. Your mind scares you more than anything else in the world.


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 30, 2007)

Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> Your mind scares you more than anything else in the world.



Exactly,IMO its all in the mind.
The only fear comes from being emotionally involved with incidents.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 30, 2007)

iam saying not side of the graveyards, in to the graveyards


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 31, 2007)

Like y? Ghosts cant cross the one 4 feet wall whos door is always broken?

Only thing I scare in Night is Snakes


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 31, 2007)

Guess ghosts have honour.They wont attack you unless invade their territory  

Oh,wait then what about all those people possesed by ghosts.
Oh my god i confused myself  

Regards,
ray


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 31, 2007)

^^^ he he he nice discussion gng on 

well i guess everyone has heard abt blan chat (spirit calling ) . 

Two of my colleagues (say A and M) have actually tried it when they were in college . 

First incident was at a hostel in Kolhapur, they called some spirit and everyone has asked about their future , their crushes , gals etc etc . One guy was noting down all the ans and they are in fact correct till date 

Seond guy M had done this at a hostel in Silchar. But their was some mistake in spirit calling and one of the participants had started reacting violently and absurd . Like he was possessed by spirit . everyone was scared like a dead fish ....even atheist ppl were remembering GOD..that guy was on the topmost bldg in hostel and everybdy was scared he may jump ..badi mushkil se us se spirit jaa payi at last after some 1-2 hrs


----------



## karnivore (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ Our next Stephen King


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 31, 2007)

I had won a bet once when I sat below a so called Haunted tree for 5 mins at night time.

All I saw were Rats running around and making noise. 

Won Rs.100 for watching Rats for 5 mins haha


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 31, 2007)

Lolz...Shud've made a bigger bet  

Regards,
ray


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 31, 2007)

Thats back in college days... 6-7 years back.

100 was a very decent amount  Movie tkt was like Rs. 20 that time


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 31, 2007)

karnivore wrote 


> ^^ Our next Stephen King


LOLZ  ..thanks yar ..but above two incidences are 100 % true


----------



## chicha (Oct 31, 2007)

i do not belive in ghosts, nor they staying back to take revange on ppl they do not like.
I think the memories are lost with the brain. lol.
anyway i do like to belive that our sprit, needs to go somewhere after we die.
Well nobody can tell us what happens to these sprits or souls. but i think ppl who had near death experiece can shed some light on this subject, if not full and lgoical.

but i do not think they linger around to haunt ppl in the night.

and i really do not think that a sprit can posses another body while its sprit is still in that person.


what ever it is i hold respect to the dead.
as kids some of us to prove that we were brave went to grave yards and sat on some of the graves. i never thought that was a great idea.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ chicha how old are you ? there are still mysteries in this universe that are yet not unfolded ...ghosts are one of them and nobody knows what happens after death exactly


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 31, 2007)

Is Queen Victoria story is real


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 31, 2007)

^^konsi story ? 

PS : ur profile name is too bomby ..batista bomb


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 31, 2007)

I thought all are aware exact story is she was protecting her Fort from outsiders in the form of Devil also she is scared of ROSES


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 31, 2007)

Well I dont believe in Spirit stuff. I have nt seen / felt anything like that.

Too bad any "spirit" cant post in forums that "I Exist"


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 31, 2007)

have u ppl saw any of those prog aired on IBN7, Star News , Zee News etc 11:30 PM Sat night where a team goes to haunted forts of Rajasthan etc and in the end there is nothing found  

but they create so much suspense ..utter BS ....


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 31, 2007)

Lolz....there was a similar show on discovery(kids) sometime ago kinda like ~3 years i think.The teens in the show would visit famous haunted places in US and talk with folks who supposedly saw supernatural activity there.

Took the indian media guys quite some time to copy it 

Regards,
ray


----------



## sg1 (Nov 1, 2007)

I was watching a popular UK show tonight called MOST HAUNTED*www.livingtv.co.uk/mosthaunted/
Although they all run around screaming, you never actually see anything "on camera" but then I start to wonder-who's the idiot? them for making the show so fake, or ME for watching it? 

However my mother told me her and friends did an Ouiji board once and the wine glass they used SHATTERED!!!!


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 1, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> Who is that man ?


its me


----------



## Batistabomb (Nov 1, 2007)

oh dave great


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 3, 2007)

I dont even believe god. Then how come ghost?


----------



## Batistabomb (Nov 7, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> I dont even believe god. Then how come ghost?


 
don't believe god,so atleast believe some power is there beyond our lives


----------



## sg1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Why do people assume that ghosts would have anything to do with religon anyway?
   No one knows what a ghost really is so how can people automatically connect ghosts to GOD!! ?


----------



## Batistabomb (Nov 7, 2007)

you are right sg1 there will not be hindu ghost,muslim ghost,christian ghost na ?

some will say are devils exist ?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 7, 2007)

anyways i carry a rosary with me in night travel esp in bike.dont count this to be an act of coward


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 7, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> anyways i carry a rosary with me in night travel esp in bike.dont count this to be an act of coward



Same in here. I always carry a rosary, whenever i step outta the house.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> have u ppl saw any of those prog aired on IBN7, Star News , Zee News etc 11:30 PM Sat night where a team goes to haunted forts of Rajasthan etc and in the end there is nothing found
> 
> but they create so much suspense ..utter BS ....


Bhai India TV dekho i mean chamatkaar tv. That channel is bull***.


----------



## sg1 (Nov 7, 2007)

considering that there are parts of the human brain that have not even been mapped yet, and theories in quantum mechanics over parralell universes and our lives having an infinate amount of possible outcomes etc with every decision we make, then maybe ghosts could be considered other dimensions/outcomes bleeding into our own? Or telepathic visual communications between people sharing memories... the possibilities are endless.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Namboodiri Brahmins of Kerala*

In some Namboodiri Mana's in Kerala(Namboodiri are malayali brahmins),there are idols(not of lord ram,krishna or shiva) called _Bhoothagana's_ which tells the future.as from the name Bhooth,u know that they are ghosts


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

Dont u think i'm a Ghost? 

*horrorstories.anthonet.com/wp-content/image/fire_ghost2.jpg


----------



## sg1 (Nov 8, 2007)

(Ghosts of Tombstone website)

Here's quite a convincing famous picture  LOOK here , It's so famous, they made a website from it!!!


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

^ scary


----------



## spironox (Nov 8, 2007)

the frank opinion about the ghost are as below

some see them some dont 

there is a specific branch of modern science which investigate the paranormal and its itself is a huge diversifications.

i cant see a one around every now and ever but hey i got some real weird experience at some places .i also go to investigate the cause but mind it its not always the graveyard or any where , its sometimes homes, thearters and yes every odd places . most friendly exp was a bit funny and the weirdest was with a life and death experience and yeah i got lots of eyewitness for the same ..

bottom point if want u can be believer or if not then nothing in this world can convience you

peace love and regards

nixon


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 8, 2007)

what happened to the 21 dec story told by gurujee.(gururaj)


----------



## nix (Nov 9, 2007)

na i dont.. why do you believe in them..did they phone you?


----------



## Batistabomb (Nov 21, 2007)

nix said:
			
		

> na i dont.. why do you believe in them..did they phone you?


 
nix they won't phone you what is the need for phoning if they appear before you


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 21, 2007)

There is no such thing as ghosts. 
Insecure mind, fear, guilt, darkness, shadows, some light effects makes people think that they felt/seen presence of ghosts etc.

As far as proofs are concerned funny part is all are pHotos and hardly anyone who actually SAW it in real life. Phots can be tweaked / wrongly shoot / get affected by hundreds of reasons.

Someone above stated is so true that who dont beliveve in or believe in cant be made to change there views.


----------



## Batistabomb (Nov 21, 2007)

Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> There is no such thing as ghosts.
> Insecure mind, fear, guilt, darkness, shadows, some light effects makes people think that they felt/seen presence of ghosts etc.
> 
> As far as proofs are concerned funny part is all are pHotos and hardly anyone who actually SAW it in real life. Phots can be tweaked / wrongly shoot / get affected by hundreds of reasons.
> ...



well said tech-wiz


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2007)

yeah probably our mind itself is a ghost (yet many things are for reasons unknown).

Wat u might call a ghost will be mere hallucination. And to add that read some pages about Dissociative personality disorder, autism, dementia and Alzheimer disease. They all are due to our mind going bonkers. Autism and Alzheimer cant be cured, no reason is known as to what causes this, whereas we hav cure for the deadliest diseases.

World is full of mystery, the mystery buried deep inside our brains.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 21, 2007)

when ur brain is weak(after a tiresome work etc) u will see more dreams and hallucinations.
even my grandma used to say,if you saw elephant in dream,then ur brain is weak at the moment.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 21, 2007)

I havent seen any
I dont think ghosts exist...


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello friends.

              I'm new to digit(just 10 posts) thread but today after watching so many posts here,in this thread, I couldn't stop myself from making comment. To give wrong knowledge/information("AFWAAH") is a crime as I've seen in many cases(Ppl make afwaah just for fun or to fear someone). I could also have answered this question as "yes" or "no".But I thinked that won't be enough.
                        I'm that kind of person who donot believe on anything very easily.But this is a true story. My mom used to say(whenever I asked her) that there is the existence of devils but I never paid any attention to her, knowing that she never lies bcaz I believe in the fact that 'what I see that I believe', famous saying by my science teacher. One thing that I should point out that my guardians never tried to fear me from ghosts stories bcaz they think that it will create impact or fear in child's mind forever.They just says that the ghost exists(whenever I asked) and nothing more.
                                  But when I saw(that time I was in 6th class) a ghost for the first time in my life, I was totally amazed. I was so shocked that I jumped two feet in backward direction bcaz the distance was mere 2 feets between me and her.Actually the story was like this : There is a little garden in back of my house. One thing I want to tell u at the beginning that (at that time) I donot know how the ghost looks or nobody have told me about that. I used open my room's windows(open towards garden) so that I can get fresh air. I usually close it by evening bcaz of bunch of mosquitoes coming inside my room. It was almost dark when I went to close the window but what I saw was like this a white lady (really milky white) with the same colour saree was just running horizontal to my windows.I just got only single look of her (from atleast 2 feets, in my first window) and as I told earlier I jumped backward bcaz she was so unexpected and close.I could never imagined in my life that I have to face a ghost like this. When I jumped backward I looked at another window and found her running and then she went in that direction(here I saw her 4-5 seconds). The map was like this ===============================>
------>--------ghost----------->----------ghost------------->-----------
____________|1st window|_______|2nd window|_______________________
--------------- ME(here)1st time------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Me(here) 2nd time--------------------------------------------------------------
                                                    What I found uniques are : she was running like train means flawlessly,means no jerking (but when we walk we do jerk) and I saw her 2 white and long canine teeth pointing out of her mouth and her face and whole body with hair was like colour of marble's white. I was totally feared that time and went to say my mother about this but I went atleast 4-5 foot away from my room's door, two lizards from different jumped on me. After this, I can't say what happened to me I ran like mad and went to tell my mother who was in different room. She came but nothing was there. Later I found that I got hurted myself in my foot while running. While putting ointment on my foot she revealed the secret that where we live was graveyard earlier (the whole area where my or others people houses r built) and she further added that she also saw 2-3 ghosts in her life. I will post that story later. I've posted this true story just to say that I was also amidst those persons who critised/donot believe the existence of ghost but when I found, I felt the fear although she never harmed me. I just want to add this : this is not like science where we have some theory and we prove them and then say that yes these theories r real. But in the ghost case there is condition of spirituality which humans cannot control, we cannnot catch any ghost and say that see/prove this is the ghost. It's a coincident that some persons see or some not even visiting graveyard or other haunted places. I also have seen Discovery's haunted places serials. Discovery donot make fake stories.Lastly, If u have to believe u can or if don't have to believe u can't.This is all upon u ppl.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2007)

^read it.it may be true.
BTW,do any guys heard of headless ghost bodies?even Jyotsyan(Astrologist) in my place said that headless ghosts are those who are killed by someone.i donno much but i asked this Jytosyan thinking i will get a reply regarding my grandma who claimed that she saw(NOT IN DREAM) headless man entering our tharavadu(ancestoral house) in Palai,Kottayam.later she went sick and expired too soon.this is wayback in 1990.
I want to know what is that headless man means?later i saw in DD(afair) some ghost serial where the same headless man is shown to came back to take revenge of someone.so people knows.
as a believer in God and religion,I have to admit that devil/saitan or ghosts all exists and it is those few who are able to see it.
Also,In my home state,although educated very well,people still believes in blackmagic  does blackmagic exists? I dont know.
but when i questioned an Old man(he who solves others problems!) when i was young,he suddenly asked me to tell some flower name while we are sitting inside a room.I told "rose" and he suddenly gave me a rose flower from empty hand.i know that magic is what u expects,then how can he?he is not prepared!


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah bucket wala ghost toh nahi.

Lol..hav seen one in Evil Dead 2..so emo..her lover was headless ghost



			
				hayabusa_ryu said:
			
		

> Hello friends.
> 
> I'm new to digit(just 10 posts) thread but today after watching so many posts here,in this thread, I couldn't stop myself from making comment. To give wrong knowledge/information("AFWAAH") is a crime as I've seen in many cases(Ppl make afwaah just for fun or to fear someone). I could also have answered this question as "yes" or "no".But I thinked that won't be enough.
> I'm that kind of person who donot believe on anything very easily.But this is a true story. My mom used to say(whenever I asked her) that there is the existence of devils but I never paid any attention to her, knowing that she never lies bcaz I believe in the fact that 'what I see that I believe', famous saying by my science teacher. One thing that I should point out that my guardians never tried to fear me from ghosts stories bcaz they think that it will create impact or fear in child's mind forever.They just says that the ghost exists(whenever I asked) and nothing more.
> ...


give me creeps

Canine shosts are from which family ? 
Though i would love to see bovine ghosts


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2007)

bovine ghosts?i remember rumors of "the buffalo feet men" who comes in night in suburbs of my town and asks ppl beedis or cigarattes(gosh!) and lately he shows the buffalo feet


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2007)

lol...i encountered canine ghost..it teared my flesh off my hands..blood was dripping like hell...but aint no pain feeling...six marks embarked on my fingers. 
Got tetanus shot and some dressing of wounds.  

Did i mention it was my pet dog ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 23, 2007)

^^lolss man I have never seen a man bitten by his own pet dog,thats insane!!
WTH?


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^lolss man I have never seen a man bitten by his own pet dog,thats insane!!
> WTH?


yeah true am typing with my right hand and two fingers from left hand

dunno wat made him do it, may be he didnt know wat biting actually is, he was like walking around as if nothing happened , after the incident.

May be some canine ghost took control over him and damn 

I must check out if i'll be havin rabies soon, already read wikis abt rabies and dog bite treatment. It hurts reading all these.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 23, 2007)

^dogs are cruel also.my friend from TN explained to me when he was a kid 7-8yrs old,they got a Rajapalyam Dog(Huge local genus with less intelligence;google for it  )  inside their house.the dog is pretty playful with him.once when his family left outstation with the dog inside the house,He as usual played with it.but after sometime the dog is growling and is trying to attack him(the wolf tendency underlying i suppose!) and he had to run out of the Bungalow from 2nd floor and got the dog locked inside the house!.

So,Dogs are ghosts!they can harm anyone at any time.look at me or goobimama ,we are happy with cats,who are soft and more cleaner than those stinky dogs!.I hate ppl who lives with Dog inside their house!untidy,stingy beasts called as dogs!and not to say rabies which dogs easily get infected if they are outside.
all dog owners leave ur dogs to municipal/panchayath pounds or send to Maneka Gandhi.save the World and India


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^dogs are cruel also.my friend from TN explained to me when he was a kid 7-8yrs old,they got a Rajapalyam Dog(Huge local genus with less intelligence;google for it  )  inside their house.the dog is pretty playful with him.once when his family left outstation with the dog inside the house,He as usual played with it.but after sometime the dog is growling and is trying to attack him(the wolf tendency underlying i suppose!) and he had to run out of the Bungalow from 2nd floor and got the dog locked inside the house!.
> 
> So,Dogs are ghosts!they can harm anyone at any time.look at me or goobimama ,we are happy with cats,who are soft and more cleaner than those stinky dogs!.I hate ppl who lives with Dog inside their house!untidy,stingy beasts called as dogs!and not to say rabies which dogs easily get infected if they are outside.
> all dog owners leave ur dogs to municipal/panchayath pounds or send to Maneka Gandhi.save the World and India



my friend read this before coming to any conclusion.
*www.askdrsears.com/html/8/T084900.asp

Maybe I surprised him while he was sleeping and that caused the worst to happen


----------



## praka123 (Nov 23, 2007)

all dogs are not tamable AFAIK  google for Rajapalyam dogs.dogs should be kept in a cage outside!please save ur home visitors from the stingy smell all over ur house.most families who have dogs inside the house dont know the stingy smell when guests or outsider come to ur house.
I know many who pampers their dog like their kids.still keep the dog outside ur courtyard in a cage!I dont want to run again  (happened many times with GSD dogs) have a cat!its tenderness allows u to cool down!unlike dogs which are big sh!tty creatures licking ur body.i cant tolerate ppl smooching dogs mouth to mouth gee!what a pity!get over!still time is there


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 23, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> lol...i encountered canine ghost..it teared my flesh off my hands..blood was dripping like hell...but aint no pain feeling...six marks embarked on my fingers.
> Got tetanus shot and some dressing of wounds.
> 
> Did i mention it was my pet dog ?


apne dog ko Tiger biscuits nahi daaloge toh yehi hoga.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 23, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> apne dog ko Tiger biscuits nahi daaloge toh yehi hoga.


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> apne dog ko Tiger biscuits nahi daaloge toh yehi hoga.


lol...

all dogs are not stingy..i guess someone has got wrong perception. IMHO cats are useless luxury creatures, atleast a dog is faithful to his owner (i am not the owner, he listens to my parents). Even a cat will stink if u wont take care of it. 

Remember the old saying

*A dog is a man’s best friend*

Lets leave the matter here and go our way


----------



## praka123 (Nov 23, 2007)

any dog owners experimented with dogs tail put on a pipe for some time to straighten up it ? seriously


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 23, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> any dog owners experimented with dogs tail put on a pipe for some time to straighten up it ? seriously


kutte ki dum kabhi seedhi nahi hoti.


----------



## Batistabomb (Nov 23, 2007)

still our dear's wont believe in ghosts


----------



## praka123 (Nov 23, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> kutte ki dum kabhi seedhi nahi hoti.


 acha! seedhi nahin hoti he, isliye log kutte ki dum kaatke pheng deta hai?mera maano kuthe bhooth se bhi bhayankar hoti hai!(sorry for hindi grammer!)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 23, 2007)

^^your hindi is good man don't worry.

Dogs pwns cats(and all other pets).hehe.I don't have a dog cos my mom don't allow me to keep one .I'll buy an Labrador as soon as get a job.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 20, 2007)

21-12-07.COM - WE ARE IN THIS TOGETHER

1 days, 4 hours, *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif

akhir yeh 21-12-07 ko kya honewala hai ?? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif


----------



## chicha (Dec 20, 2007)

the ghosts come out of the closet.

And tom is a very very sad day in my life. tom will be the last day i will be with my bust buddy. he is going back home(germany). and i do not think i will see him again.


----------



## neelu09 (Dec 21, 2007)

today is 21 dec nothing happened.
wait there are aliensin my room aaarrgh..........R.I.P.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 21, 2007)

21-12-07.COM - We are in this together.

It has initiated successfully. All people who have participated in this, my hearfelt thanks goes for you.

Those who seek to 'see', will. And those who think they already can 'see', are actually still 'blind'

More information on what 21-12-07.com is will be coming up.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 21, 2007)

ghosts dont exist, its just our immagination...*farm3.static.flickr.com/2321/2106527779_804b97668d_o.png


----------



## praka123 (Dec 21, 2007)

^then how did u came here?


----------



## REY619 (Dec 21, 2007)

'Nuff Said!!
Seeing/Experiencing is Believing!
And I Believe!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 21, 2007)

'Nuff Said!!
Seeing\Experiencing is Beleiving!
And I Don't Beleive!


----------



## chicha (Dec 22, 2007)

i think if we belive in god we need to belive in ghosts too.
none can be seen only felt.
good and bad.
yin and yang

there has to be a balance. 
but i do not think that the ghosts will come out of their graves at 00:00 and go back to sleep by the day brake or they ware white sarees and walk on roads.

all that is crap.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 22, 2007)

today is 22 dec 2007.
kaha gaye guru jee???
we ll start beleiving in ghosts huh??


----------



## x3060 (Dec 22, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^then how did u came here?


cause i saw another one


----------



## agnels (Feb 5, 2008)

I haven't seen any but my mother has. I have seen people possessed. I have heard countless stories about ghosts most famous being Taj Exotica Goa. It is said that #617/#618, mediterranean restaurant are haunted. The room service gets calls from rooms that are unoccupied. There is an in house laundry just next to #617. The laundry man have seen people peeping from windows very well knowing that the room is unoccupied and locked. In the med rest. the music starts to play when the power is off.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 21, 2008)

agnels said:


> I haven't seen any but my mother has. I have seen people possessed. I have heard countless stories about ghosts most famous being Taj Exotica Goa. It is said that #617/#618, mediterranean restaurant are haunted. The room service gets calls from rooms that are unoccupied. There is an in house laundry just next to #617. The laundry man have seen people peeping from windows very well knowing that the room is unoccupied and locked. In the med rest. the music starts to play when the power is off.


I went to goa in march 2007 and stayed there at taj exotica.Didnt have any such experience.the hotel Restaurant  was a bit far from our room(taj exotica occupies good area) .At the night time while coming back after dining ,it semmed really scary but no ghost experiences


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes, I believe in Ghosts......

Once upon a time, there was a boy on the forum who has been banned, He used to spam and spam and spam...... After he was banned, his ghosts started spamming the forum.... Even after his ghosts have been banned, still some of them are remaining.... One uniqueness of his ghosts is that they have the ability to multiply.... They keep on increasing and spamming...

Tell his name.........?  

-----------------
Anwyays, I don't believe in such things.....There are no ghosts....


----------



## hullap (Mar 21, 2008)

lol vaibhavtek.
BTW i dont


----------



## nvidia (Mar 22, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Yes, I believe in Ghosts......
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a boy on the forum who has been banned, He used to spam and spam and spam...... After he was banned, his ghosts started spamming the forum.... Even after his ghosts have been banned, still some of them are remaining.... One uniqueness of his ghosts is that they have the ability to multiply.... They keep on increasing and spamming...
> 
> ...


Vaibhavtek!


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 22, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Vaibhavtek!


 Why pick on that pour guy's SOUL even when he's not here? Let him R.I.P


----------



## ico (Mar 22, 2008)

^^ I don't want to make this thread a *vaibhavtek* related to thread, but *he is still here in the forum.......*

*Lets close this topic here......*


----------



## legolas (Mar 23, 2008)

as for the question, 
No and No.


----------



## digi23 (Apr 30, 2008)

*www.unexplained-mysteries.com/forum/index.php?showforum=10
Check this link guys


----------



## y2j826 (Apr 30, 2008)

i went to cemetery once to see ghost but didnt got anything there, then was thinking abt to see mirror even didnt got anything there . . .


----------



## Batistabomb (May 5, 2008)

Hai y2j chris jericho, did you really went to cemetry


----------



## praka123 (May 5, 2008)

I used to believe someone as a ghost....it was my ex-HOD of Electronics dept during BE classes Mrs.Monica


----------



## Batistabomb (May 6, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I used to believe someone as a ghost....it was my ex-HOD of Electronics dept during BE classes Mrs.Monica


 
that is you like your mam so much praka, isn't it, why can't you guys share some of the incidents you faced really or heared, also share some stories


----------



## y2j826 (May 6, 2008)

Batistabomb said:


> Hai y2j chris jericho, did you really went to cemetry


 
yeaps i did that 3-4 yrs ago, had a bet with someone but nothing was there to get scared . . .


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 6, 2008)

Yea i have seen the ghost of chicken pox.Its pestering me.10 days at home!!!!its insane!


----------



## Renny (May 6, 2008)

Watch "Most Haunted" on Discovery channel,

They show real life ghost experiences.


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2008)

Never saw ghosts till now. I do belive in their existence coz I don't want them to come and say "dude. see, we do exist"


----------



## confused (May 6, 2008)

no gods, no ghosts for me.


----------



## jal_desai (May 6, 2008)

*I HAVE A REAL LIFE STORY HAPPENED TO ME AND MY FRIENDS:*

It is upto you to whether or not to believe it. Year 2004. I got an admission to A D Patel Institute of Technology in New Vallabh Vidyanagar. (near Anand, Gujarat). At that time, our college was surrounded by tobacco fields and very small and few huts far away. We could see dim lights in those huts every night.... The girls hostel was just a walking distance from our hostel. But none of their windows or doors were facing the boys hostel (you very well know why they build hostels in such a way).. so to see though the windows, we have to go to the opposite side and then turn back and see wat we want to see  ... Now the situation is clear all of you?.. But the road on which we were supposed to walk was covered with trees on both sides and it was like a tunnel. The Dhabawala jayeshbhai once told us not to roam here and there at night... but still we went out for a walk... to go tothe other side of the tunnel of trees... we were around 6 ppl... i still dont know the exact figure. we were little bit scared coz it was past 12 at night. we all encouraged each other and thot it to be a matter of courage to go on the other side of the tunnel (near those huts with dim yellow lights). somehow we all stepped into the tree tunnel area and we were walking slowly but we all decided to hold each other's hands... and i tell u truly that we hardly stepped 4-5 steps inside the tunnel but when i looked back... the opening of the tunnel was already like 50-60 steps away... we were sure that we didnt walked so much... but one of my friend told us tht we were frightened and tht was the reason we were not able to remember how much we walked... anyways.. we were still walking...and the exit of the tunnel stated to be seen very blurringly... and there it happened... some little flickr of the leaves up there as if somebody passed over us through the leaves... and suddenly Viral (one of my friend) complained about losing his one slipper on the way... and we all looked down (although there was dark) we tried to search the slipper... and DAMN did i saw tht thing... tht horried looking thing... it seemed like two eyes on the ground.. glowing horriedly... and the scariest part is... there was no black round part of the eye (like we all have - the iris)... it was just the white part.. i quickly looked upward and started walking, convincing myself that it was nothing... we quickly reached opposite side ... and then we decided to go back the same way but this time we will talk loudly and laugh loudly and run... we came back... and went to our rooms...

TWO YEARS LATER...
that means in 2006, when we were sitting at Jayeshbhai's dhaba, during the talk, we came to know that in 2000, when the girls' hostel was being built, one worker kid fell from the partially built terrace and died. i donno whether it had some connection with the thing that i saw 2 years before...i still dont know ...


----------



## Renny (May 7, 2008)

^Wow thats scarry dude.


----------



## praka123 (May 8, 2008)

@desaai:hmm...hard to believe


----------



## Batistabomb (May 10, 2008)

yes i believe you desai


----------



## jal_desai (May 16, 2008)

I have another real life incident tht happened to one of my friend's friend:

He was also in Vidyanagar. and this is not my experience so i cant be sure but i m telling u. some 4-5 yrs back, he used to live in a hostel in Vidyanagar and during vacations he used to come home. Once when he returned to Vidyanagar, he arrived at the station at 11:30 PM so he could not find any rickshaw to hire from station to his hostel... He started walking... luckily on the silent road a rickshaw came from behind and he hired it. While on the road they saw two ladies walking in the same direction... the rickshaw-wala stopped to ask them where they wanted to go and soon they also got into the rickshaw... after about 10 minutes the rickshaw stopped and the two ladies stepped out... and when she was giving money to the rickshaw-wala, my friend's friend saw something and was shocked till pale. wat he saw was tht the legs of the two ladies were totally inverted.. means they were facing him but the legs were facing the opposite direction... when they left after giving the money... slowly he told rickshaw-wala wat he just saw. The rickshaw-wala answered "So wat, My legs are inverted too". the boy ran from tht place to his hostel and told this to his friends... 
This was really creepy...


----------



## ico (May 16, 2008)

^^ Thats the most common incident that I've been hearing from my friends and relatives....... Legs being inverted........


----------



## confused (May 16, 2008)

@desai - arey it was just some wild animal. their eyes shine in the dark


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2008)

^^lool


----------



## praka123 (May 16, 2008)

even I remember the rumor a decade ago about *the man with the legs of a buffalo asking for cigaratte* haunting Ernakulam road in our town at midnight! 

another one ,is happening in high-range(we call eastern hills/sahyadri ) where,journey via car means,a lady with a kid asking for lift,once getting inside,after sometime,starts eating the head of the kid! 

Now My Friend,a Driver told that the way to Munnar,a hill resort one of his friend experienced ghostly presence -that is,when he rode bike alone to Munnar from Kothamangalam,a town -suddenly after a place called Neriamangalam,his bike is followed by what he calls "fire flames" -panicked he returned to Kothamangalam,and he says around 20kms this flames are chasing him.no,he aint a psycho!

another experience with a friend in Coimbatore,actually near to forest where when he and many others passes during night after second show and all,suddenly,running bikes slows and start to rotate!!

I dont know whether it is true,I dont have reasons to unbelieve though 

Reg,ghosts,even if you are a atheist,carry a "rakhsa/taveez" or a rosary in your body!

anyway there is supernatural powers,whether it affects adversely is not sure though


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2008)

^^asli india toh aapke town mein hi hai


----------



## praka123 (May 16, 2008)

^I edited my post,read again!


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2008)

^^creepy incidents, indeed foreigners think India as a country of black magic and wild animals.

Am an agnostic, so i cant't rule out the possibility of existence of supernatural.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 16, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> I have another real life incident tht happened to one of my friend's friend:
> 
> He was also in Vidyanagar. and this is not my experience so i cant be sure but i m telling u. some 4-5 yrs back, he used to live in a hostel in Vidyanagar and during vacations he used to come home. Once when he returned to Vidyanagar, he arrived at the station at 11:30 PM so he could not find any rickshaw to hire from station to his hostel... He started walking... luckily on the silent road a rickshaw came from behind and he hired it. While on the road they saw two ladies walking in the same direction... the rickshaw-wala stopped to ask them where they wanted to go and soon they also got into the rickshaw... after about 10 minutes the rickshaw stopped and the two ladies stepped out... and when she was giving money to the rickshaw-wala, my friend's friend saw something and was shocked till pale. wat he saw was tht the legs of the two ladies were totally inverted.. means they were facing him but the legs were facing the opposite direction... when they left after giving the money... slowly he told rickshaw-wala wat he just saw. The rickshaw-wala answered "So wat, My legs are inverted too". the boy ran from tht place to his hostel and told this to his friends...
> This was really creepy...





Hahahhaa ...  .. Man .. If he was a ghost why was he driving an autorickshaw ..??? An employed bhoot ??? =))


----------



## confused (May 16, 2008)

^^hehe



T159 said:


> ^^asli india toh aapke town mein hi hai


lol


----------



## jal_desai (May 16, 2008)

confused said:


> @desai - arey it was just some wild animal. their eyes shine in the dark



ya i know tht... but ON THE GROUND???

i can be sure of an animal if i wud have seen it in the bushes or at some height from the ground.... IT CANNOT BE "ON" THE GROUND RIGHT?



gagandeep said:


> ^^ Thats the most common incident that I've been hearing from my friends and relatives....... Legs being inverted........



ya u may be right.... coz i also have just *heard* it... but the above one happened to me


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2008)

^^your avatar is haunting too


----------



## legolas (May 16, 2008)

has any1 been attacked by a ghost or suffered by action of evil spirits?? I have no experience in this in any means and I therefore don't want to discredit your stories even though,otherwise, I find it funny (sorry for being impolite).


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 16, 2008)

Here is one incident which i was not involved in but still know about.(My mom told me)
This is the story of the time when i was not even born,so don't ask much.
My mom's Uncle(maama) was on a tour to Mumbai some 20 years back.It was very late in the night and he decided to go back to his hotel.He caught a Taxi and moved on.They were passing from the side of a lake or river(im not sure) when they saw a lady in white clothes asking for a lift.Uncle decided to give her the lift.She said theat she'll pay half the rent.Uncle agreed,she sat in and they moved on.When they reached her home,she said that she'll be back in a moment(to pay the rent).1/2 hour passed and she didnt come back.When the taxi driver  asked the people in the home ,they replied that its been 3 years since that lady died.The taxi driver and uncle were very frightened at that time.
And,there have been some very scary incident s in my life too which i dont think should enclose in the forum.And if those instanced has happened with anybody on the forum,he would never deny the existence of supernatural powers.
BTW,is that programme 'America's most haunted places' or any other similar programme still showed on discovery?if yes plz tell the timings


----------



## praka123 (May 16, 2008)

_sunny! baali umr me itne saare anubhav _


----------



## Renny (May 16, 2008)

@ jai_desai 

Dude its a fact(Well not a real fact I think! but I've heard things like this) that ghosts legs are inverted, your friends story must be real.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 16, 2008)

Keep it coming guys.This is turning out to be an interesting read.

I have had my fair share of spooky tales being told as a child but now I don't feel any logic behind all that stuff.I don't believe in ghosts as such but found this concept always to be very fascinating.My mom specially used to mention a lot of incidents in native village in Mangalore which I used to brush off  but some might just be true.If you take one look at our village during night then it's darn horrific.It's totally pitch black & you'll think 10 times before even taking a piss in the loo which is located outside.


----------



## legolas (May 16, 2008)

I would be afraid of my "you know what" being inverted while taking a piss now! 
Just kidding guys.. don't take it offensively.


----------



## ancientrites (May 17, 2008)

to all mangaloreans did u guys hear places like tellar and durga both these towns are haunted like silent hill.you can check the map.they come under udupi district.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 17, 2008)

Hahahhahhaa .. Man why these ghosts take public transport ..? Cant they just fly or transmit ...??


----------



## legolas (May 17, 2008)

to freak us out!  jobless buggers and cut-throat btiches!!


----------



## Faun (May 17, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> to all mangaloreans did u guys hear places like tellar and durga both these towns are haunted like silent hill.you can check the map.they come under udupi district.


silent hill  u played that game ?
Btw silent hill location is inspired from a place *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centralia,_Pennsylvania


----------



## legolas (May 17, 2008)

^ I see you get excited every time a topic related to silent hill pops out


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 17, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> to all mangaloreans did u guys hear places like tellar and durga both these towns are haunted like silent hill.you can check the map.they come under udupi district.


I suppose I heard about Tellar from my mother once but don't recollect much about it.The only 2 places I know well are Mulky & Karkala in Mangalore.Mulky gets dam spooky by dawn.It's as if you are in a ghost village.All those huge ass coconut trees & no light whatsoever.Add to that all those dogs barking.Pretty neat setup for a "Ramsay" film minus the lighting.


----------



## Faun (May 17, 2008)

legolas said:


> ^ I see you get excited every time a topic related to silent hill pops out


relevant to the context 
Btw a must hav game for people who want to understand aspects of psychology and like interpretation.
I knew the very first words were enuf to get me going: 
****SPOILERS START****


> _In my restless dreams,
> I see that town.
> Silent Hill.
> You promised you'd take me
> ...


****SPOILERS END****


No movie has ever been so engrossing like this game(Silent Hill 2) for me.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 22, 2008)

Its ouija board... and not tried...


----------



## praka123 (May 22, 2008)

have seen guys during hostel days using those boards and coins -saying they are calling spirits   wth?


----------



## Vyasram (May 22, 2008)

I google searched for the term "have ghosts made a difference" and the first page I get is about Freddie Ljungberg


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2008)

i got this
*www.google.co.in/search?q=have+gho...=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a



ax3 said:


> any1 TRIeD v-ja board [wrong spelling] ???





dheeraj_kumar said:


> Its ouija board... and not tried...





praka123 said:


> have seen guys during hostel days using those boards and coins -saying they are calling spirits   wth?



yeah the three gorgeous witches in The Charmed got their power from that board


----------



## azhanrocks_tillend (May 22, 2008)

Ghosts do really exist bt in da form of lost energies ....People who die in an unexpected way often roam around in srch of Salvation....they hv nothing 2 do wid da PPL of da wrld...These spirits liv in deir own untrue wrld....Wat dey think , it hapns with 'em...They dont noe watz going around 'em in da wrld.


----------



## praka123 (May 22, 2008)

^"uncontented souls" is the word


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2008)

life is a friggin break from death *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## legolas (May 23, 2008)

should change the definitions in dictionary...
to hell with others!!


----------



## Vyasram (May 23, 2008)

> i got this
> *www.google.co.in/search?q=hav...ient=firefox-a



The ghosts must have done something about it. Freddie is now in the second page.


----------



## Batistabomb (May 25, 2008)

good examples desai and sunny , dudes but still our forum members wont believe in ghosts isn't it, i think you all guys saw the movie Exorcist, some of my friends in older days said to me that this was a real life incident, do you believe guys,

Also in our discussion what is "666", is this a ghost signature ?


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2008)

^it is definition of devil from Bible.


----------



## Batistabomb (May 25, 2008)

so bible believes devils exists ?


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2008)

read this boy!
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Number_of_the_Beast
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/666_(number)


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 25, 2008)

If I remember correctly,6 June 06(666) was believed to be the doomsday(or  a very bad day indeed) but nothing happened.And the second week of April 2007 was Friday the 13th but then also nothing happened!
This means that these dates and all that are crap and i guess these are just the imaginations of some foolish people who want to throw their facts and philosophy on us.
BUT,ghosts do exists.I am sure of that because i and my family have personal experience and if i disclose them here than nobody will dare to deny the existence of spirits,ghosts,ghouls and witches.
One more incidence which i don't know is true or not.
in the mid 19th century my grandmother's nana(mother's father) was coming back from farms(in Punjab) late night.Near  a market,he saw a lady with white hairs,ugly face,yellow teeth.He instantaneously identified her as a witch.He grabber her hairs in his fist.It is a saying that witches can be controlled if we grab their hairs .She ran away.Scary !


----------



## ico (May 25, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> in the mid 19th century my grandmother's nana(mother's father) was coming back from farms(in Punjab) late night.Near  a market,he saw a lady with white hairs,ugly face,yellow teeth.He instantaneously identified her as a witch.He grabber her hairs in his fist.It is a saying that witches can be controlled if we grab their hairs .She ran away.Scary !


Abey, agar aise baal tu kisi k bhi pakdega toh koi bhi insaan bhaag jaayega.....


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2008)

@sunny:share ur family's experience


----------



## legolas (May 25, 2008)

Just when I think I can not be amused with better stories!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 25, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @sunny:share ur family's experience


Batti si mat dikhao,ek fatke me tod dunga


----------



## legolas (May 26, 2008)

^ exorcist scary??


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 26, 2008)

Watch Omen 1,2and 3.There is not even a single scene where ghost's face is shown but the movie is very scary.It is related to '666' thing,a devilish child with 666 on his head.


----------



## Batistabomb (May 26, 2008)

yes i believe it ax3


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2008)

just imagine guys, they say 3am is withcing hour (when the devil activities are at peak).

But we hav divided in timezones, so tell me for which timezone it applies...lol...rofl...pawned


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

what pwned?well,devil are aware of night wherever they are;isn't it?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 27, 2008)

^^ 
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Owned

well who knows... there are so many factors to consider... daylight saving time, timezones, etc. if the ghost doesnt consider DST in america then they would enter the house at 7 am instead of 5 am lol


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2008)

^^pawned again...lol

And let me tell you devil always come in subtle form, it wont scare you it will make you hollow from the inside.

If u guys believe (which of course i dont) bible then didnt you see how Adam Eve were fooled, the devil didn't scared them. He lured them. So next time u see someone wishing you luck, think twice if it was not the devil's speak


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

what?I know about "*pwn*" you ppl  !


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 27, 2008)

Devils must be working in shifts.Like one for each time zone
Mil baant ke logo ko daraate honge


----------



## paranj (May 27, 2008)

Hey u need to meet the devil? Contact me! By the way, yes I do believe in ghosts. Cause I have army of them. And i have a soul trapping gun."SAY HELLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND"

Well jokes apart, I havent seen a ghost but eagerly waiting to see one! And if I do, I will make him sit here and say helo to u! and than i am gonna kick his arse(ass) .Muhahaha


----------



## Batistabomb (May 29, 2008)

paranj said:


> Hey u need to meet the devil? Contact me! By the way, yes I do believe in ghosts. Cause I have army of them. And i have a soul trapping gun."SAY HELLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND"
> 
> Well jokes apart, I havent seen a ghost but eagerly waiting to see one! And if I do, I will make him sit here and say helo to u! and than i am gonna kick his arse(ass) .Muhahaha


  good joke, but devils won't give you that much time for you


----------



## paranj (May 29, 2008)

ya i am Jhonny Blaze


----------



## paranj (May 30, 2008)

yea i dont eat mirchies, i do it naturally!

I am a 13yrs old student in 8th standard


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 30, 2008)

@ax3,I'm always here.Wanna see a ghost?I live in Delhi


----------



## paranj (May 30, 2008)

Nope, i ride an activa without a license, i broke the number plate in a crash and lost the RTO registration papers. Lost both the keys, running on dupli keys! AND ITS REAL!


----------



## Batistabomb (May 31, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @ax3,I'm always here.Wanna see a ghost?I live in Delhi


 
YES ,post the pic,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, just kidding


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 31, 2008)

Well... heres a joke...

A guy was really bored, so he was just roaming around. He found a conference going on in a nearby auditorium and went inside. It was completely full. He found an empty seat though and sat. The speaker said "Now we shall talk about ghosts" 
"How many of you have seen a ghost?" Everyone in the audience raised their hands. 
"How many of you have spoken to a ghost?" Half of the audience raised their hands.
"How many of you have touched a ghost?" One fourth of the audience raised their hands.
"How many of you have made love to a ghost?" Only this guy raised his hand.

Everyone was like WTF and the speaker said "Are you sure you have made love to a ghost?" he said, "I'm 100% sure"
The speaker asked him to come up to the stage. "Now I request him to tell us how it felt, making love to a ghost"
The mic was given to him, and he was bewildered. He asked "Ghost? I thought you were talking about goats all along!!!"


----------



## paranj (May 31, 2008)

lol


----------



## krates (Jun 1, 2008)

Q: Where do baby ghosts go during the day?

A: Dayscare centers.

Q. What do you get when you cross Bambi with a ghost?

A: Bamboo.

Q. What kind of mistakes do spooks make?
A: Boo boos.


Q: What does a ghost eat for lunch?

A: A BOO-logna sandwich.

Q: Where do ghosts go on vacation?
A: The Eerie canal, Lake Eerie ! or Mali-Boo

Q. What's a ghosts favorite ride at the carnival?
A: The roller ghoster.

Q: Where do ghosts buy their food?
A: At the ghost-ery store.

Q: Where do ghosts mail their letters?
A: At the ghost office.

Q: What's a ghosts favorite fruit?
A: Booberries.

Q: What kind of street does a ghost like best ?
A: A dead end !

Q: What did the baby ghost eat for dinner ?
A: A boo-loney sandwich !

Q: What do you call a ghost's mother and father ?
A: Transparents !

Q: How did the ghost song and dance act make a living ?
A: By appearing in television spooktaculars !


Q: What are little ghosts dressed in when it rains ?
A: Boo-ts and ghoul-oshes !



Q: Why are ghosts bad at telling lies ?
A: Because you can see right through them !



Q: What did the ghost teacher say to her class ?
A: Watch the board and I'll go through it again !



Q: How do ghosts learn songs ?
A: They read the sheet music !



Q: What is a ghost's favourite day of the week ?
A: Frightday !



Q: Where do ghosts get an education ?
A: High sghoul !



Q: What did the polite ghost say to her son ?
A: Don't spook until your spooken to !



Q: What do you call a ghost with a broken leg?
A: Hoblin Goblin.



Q: What do you call a prehistoric ghost ?
A: A terror-dactyl !



Q: Who speaks at the ghosts' press conference ?
A: The spooksperson !



Q: What should you say when you meet a ghost?
A: How do you boo, sir?



Q: What kind of mistakes do ghosts make?
A: Boo boo's!



Q: Why did the ghost go to the amusement park?
A: He wanted to go on a rollerghoster !



Q: Who's the most important member of a ghost's
football team ? A: The ghoulie !



Q: When does a ghost have breakfast?
A: In the moaning.



Q: What's a ghost's favorite breakfast?
A: Ghost toasties with booberries, Scream of Wheat or Dreaded wheat !



Q: What do ghosts drink at breakfast?
A: Coffee with scream and sugar.



Q: What is a ghost's favourite dessert ?
A: Boo-Berry pie with I-scream !



Q: What do ghosts dance to ?
A: Soul music !



Q: Where do ghosts live ?
A: In a terrortory !



Q: What color are ghosts?
A: BOOOO!



Q: When do ghosts usually appear ?
A: Just before someone screams !



Q: What's a ghost's favorite ride?
A: A roller ghoster!



Q: What do ghosts have in the seats of their cars ?
A: Sheet belts !



Q: What do ghosts eat for dinner ?
A: Ghoulash !



Q: What kind of ghost has the best hearing ?
A: The eeriest !



Q: What does a ghost swim in?
A: The Dead sea!



Q: Who did the ghost invite to his party?
A: Anyone he could dig up!



Q: Who was the famous ghost detective?
A: Sherlock Moans. 

*ghostwatchers.org/jokes.html


----------



## paranj (Jun 1, 2008)

^^ya i have it but i have been ordered not to show friend's pictures;D


----------



## Count Dracula (Jun 3, 2008)

Please stick to the topic,guys.And yeah, I want to buy an Ouija board.( I know the consequences i'll face,but still).Where can I find one in Mumbai?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2008)

Count Dracula said:


> I want to buy an Ouija board.( I know the consequences i'll face,but still).Where can I find one in Mumbai?



Y r u buying a ouija board when u can create a one by urself

we created it in the past & succeeded too

just use a cardboard.....I still remember the essentials things in the board shud be 

Alphabets : A-Z 
Numbers:1-10
Directions: N,E,W,S
a 1rupee coin 

PS : make all the things in board as stated above....but do remember 2 draw a circle 
in the center of the board (size shud be as of 1rupee coin) 
dats all...u need


----------



## Count Dracula (Jun 3, 2008)

What about the Planchette?How do I make one? Any appropriate links which state how do you make an ouija board?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 3, 2008)

those who are students with immediate exams,my advice is to dont try!.
also,beware of the consequences(total failure with exams,your life,dear and near's deaths...),even if you are a so called....atheist.


----------



## Renny (Jun 3, 2008)

@ Count Dracula ,

*Please read some of these true-life and documented instances of fooling around with Ouija boards:-
**en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ouija

I'm telling you this as a friend buddy, This is no hocus-pokus crap man this is the real deal and in 99.9999% of the cases has devastated peoples life's,

Its upto you mate what you wanna do but I mentioned all this so that you know what the consequences are.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 3, 2008)

Does this Ouija thing call the ghost from the heavens?don't try such stuff!
BTW i had a very scary nightmare last night.I was not me in the nightmare but someone else and i was caught up in some 'manor' or haunted house haunted by a witch.When I asked the people why they live here,they replied that one of their friends fooled them and sold this land.Now the could not leave this place or that witch would kill them.I went to sleep( you know,nightmares don't make any sense)in that manor only.That witch came and attacked me with her blade like nails,mann i could feel the pain in that nightmare.Somehow, i managed to run away but she followed me,just when she was about to attack me again i woke up!My body was fully wet with seat ,the time was 7.15 in the morning.I could not sleep again for half an hour fearing that with would come back and kill me.Mostly,Dreams don't make any sense but this one did!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2008)

Count Dracula said:


> What about the Planchette?How do I make one? Any appropriate links which state how do you make an ouija board?



its very simple.....as i've stated what r the elements....

google for specific diagrams....or with  keyword "how 2 make one.." 


PS: do @ ur own risk...


----------



## paranj (Jun 4, 2008)

I had a nightmare in which i was sleeping


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 12, 2008)

BEWARE!Tomorrow is Friday the 13th.An unlucky day in Bible and the day of Devil!
Friday the 13th in 1999 was the day when a cinema here in Delhi was destroyed due to sudden fires.Last time Friday the 13th(as far as I remember) was the second Friday of April 07 when nothing (AFAIK) happened.


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2008)

lol...wish i could dream again and complete my last dream...it was so sweet


----------



## Pathik (Jun 13, 2008)

Well I was born on a Friday. And 13 is one of my lucky nos.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

am the devil 666


----------



## Pathik (Jun 13, 2008)

T dude, chill.. You need sleep.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 13, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Well I was born on a Friday. And 13 is one of my lucky nos.


I call upon the holy spirits from the heavens to take the wicked spirits like Pathik away from this World


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I call upon the holy spirits from the heavens to take the wicked spirits like Pathik away from this World


you failed


----------



## Pathik (Jun 18, 2008)

Muahahahaha.. I R INV1C1BL3


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 18, 2008)

> Muahahahaha.. I R INV1C1BL3



Then!!! I use TEH CHEAT MODE!!!111one

Allyourbasearebelongtous


----------



## Most Wanted (Jun 18, 2008)

I Am a ghost no 1. Any Other ghost here?
I like to make him Friend


----------



## remrow (Jul 3, 2008)

there is nothing like ghost. If i even see them i will not belive at all. They are just myths and chemical locha in our brain. 

See the national Geographic "IS IT REAL?" programm, you will be convinced there is no ghost at all.


----------



## ilugd (Jul 3, 2008)

i believe in ghosts. my wife is one.


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2008)

^^corpse bride...huh


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 3, 2008)

am a ghost!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 3, 2008)

^^
I hear this very often from the other members


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2008)

^^the ghostcore


----------



## Batistabomb (Jul 7, 2008)

remrow said:


> there is nothing like ghost. If i even see them i will not belive at all. They are just myths and chemical locha in our brain.
> 
> See the national Geographic "IS IT REAL?" programm, you will be convinced there is no ghost at all.


If you really saw them then what might be they according to you................


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 7, 2008)

This question was asked by the external examiner in our Software Engineering Viva in Final Exams


----------



## mrintech (Jul 7, 2008)

*Hey Friends Just have a look here:* *mrintech.wordpress.com/2008/06/08/popular-but-fake-ghost-photos/

*Must watch*


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 7, 2008)

The one other show which i like to watch is THE HAUNTED on DISCOVERY, but i still dont believe in ghosts cuz i havn't seen them . . .


----------



## mrintech (Jul 9, 2008)

sonyli said:


> *I never believed  in ghosts
> *www.electronics-mac-sony.com/
> Free shipping for all the best electronics.
> 
> *


*ADVERTISEMENT*


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 9, 2008)

ax3 said:


> regarding GHOST, saamne aayega toh gila ho jayega .......


 
who u or ghost ?


----------



## iinfi (Jul 10, 2008)

sonyli said:


> *I never believed  in ghosts
> *www.electronics-mac-sony.com/
> Free shipping for all the best electronics.
> 
> *


Chinese ghost will eat you....


----------



## Most Wanted (Jul 11, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> *am a ghost!!*



Hey Gigacore I bleaved that you are a real *gost 

*


----------



## Batistabomb (Jul 11, 2008)

what guys no one saw or heared about ghosts in real life , even no stories from your ancestors and your grand ma's or pap's


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2008)

i heard that Rammu's muvies are too scary and u get 5lacs for watching it so now im afraid ....... mummyyyyy .....


----------



## keshavasiva (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



karnivore said:


> GHOST, thats another load of bugshit. Just like GOD.


Yes Yes .. I get... We should just like GOD... Gud one!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm Satan


----------



## serakac (Oct 24, 2008)

No, I have not seen. All spirits who physically cut them or truly scare or scar them are demons,but demonic experiences are much more believable than phantom curtain tales in isolated farmhouses. Many people have seen or interacted with ghosts or non-physical beings without ever even being aware that this was what was happening. The spirit world is the same as ours, as my beliefs go.
-------------------------------
Sera

Guaranteed ROI


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

*img113.imageshack.us/img113/9302/gxduurzrb18b357761a18e7bc7.jpg

o_0


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ it seems ghosts are after pirates now ...
btw what is the women doing ??


----------



## Faun (Nov 3, 2008)

nice chopping skills


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

OMG I saw a ghost... well, in Fallout 3 .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm not sure. I'm sure about you all have heard about the serial bomb blast in assam recently. Well the blast near Ganeshguri occurred near the Auto stand. So almost all the auto drivers were wiped out. Now rumors are spreading that the night watch CRPF have seen some ghosted Autos driving on their own crying "paniiiii,paniiiiiii"(water). So the # of CRPF has been increased. Maybe the souls of the victims are roaming around, maybe they have not found peace yet.................................? Will be updated soon. Till then..................


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 12, 2008)

Ghost Ghost Ghost

Oh, no, that's jus my maths sir in my dreams, giving me number crunching sums


----------



## y2j826 (Nov 12, 2008)

ghosts seen in many movies but havnt seen in real yet . . .

lets see if anyone can scare me as a ghost . . .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 14, 2008)

No update yet . Bet the CRPF ran away


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 24, 2008)

I've deviced this new therapy to overcome the fear of ghosts. I believe in ghosts but I'm not scared now. Bet thats strange! 

OFFTOPIC(not too much):-
Hey, here's something scary to scare all! WARNING:NOT FOR KIDS OR THOSE WHO ARE WEAK AT HEART!!!! 
Follow this link:*www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/kikia

It could've scared me an year ago!


----------



## kanishka (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow!!This is more than offtopic!!!The first video link posted by gururaj was really scary!!

You people must stick to the topic and should not post nonsense and offtopic....

I do believe in ghosts and i have got some nice experience on it as well..

I will share some true stories and some rumours afterwards..


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2008)

^^Share it now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 25, 2008)

I do not believe in ghosts or god..i call myself an atheist but there are times when i wish to believe in god..when i wish there was one supreme being who would help me(anyway he wouldn't as i am not a pure person),but then i think again: can god exist? can there be some supreme being looking on us?if there is then where did he come from?how did god originate?similarly, sometimes,especially at night when i am all alone in my room, i have weird feelings like someone watching me, someone standing behind me etc..when i was in a hostel during my 11th-12th, there were about 30 of us.we would all sit in groups & no matter what we discussed it all led to ghost stories in the end, & many of our friends would be too scared to sleep alone in their rooms..
one puzzling theory is about astral body..your spirit coming out of your body to do certain things that you missed..i read these in some magazine(don't remember the name)-- a boy had an exam to apprear the next day, he was studying till late night but still he couldn't complete his syllabus.he went to bed but after about an hour he woke up & saw that there was exactly someone like him sitting at the table & studying, the boy fell unconscious due to fright..he woke up in the morning & appeared for his exam where he could answer all q's, even those that he hadn't learnt on his own..so maybe his spirit learnt those lessons.

another story is about an old woman who slept without drinking any water at night although she was feeling thirsty, late at night she woke up & saw an woman who looked exactly like her drinking water from a glass on the nearby table..

weird stories--& the persons affected have claimed these to be true.


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2008)

^^I want a video footage...lol


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 25, 2008)

sorry...T..no videos here...those were just excerpts from an article that was titled: search for spirits.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 25, 2008)

sekhar_xxx said:


> I do not believe in ghosts or god..i call myself an atheist but there are times when i wish to believe in god..when i wish there was one supreme being who would help me(anyway he wouldn't as i am not a pure person),but then i think again: can god exist? can there be some supreme being looking on us?if there is then where did he come from?how did god originate?similarly, sometimes,especially at night when i am all alone in my room, i have weird feelings like someone watching me, someone standing behind me etc..when i was in a hostel during my 11th-12th, there were about 30 of us.we would all sit in groups & no matter what we discussed it all led to ghost stories in the end, & many of our friends would be too scared to sleep alone in their rooms..
> one puzzling theory is about astral body..your spirit coming out of your body to do certain things that you missed..i read these in some magazine(don't remember the name)-- a boy had an exam to apprear the next day, he was studying till late night but still he couldn't complete his syllabus.he went to bed but after about an hour he woke up & saw that there was exactly someone like him sitting at the table & studying, the boy fell unconscious due to fright..he woke up in the morning & appeared for his exam where he could answer all q's, even those that he hadn't learnt on his own..so maybe his spirit learnt those lessons.
> 
> another story is about an old woman who slept without drinking any water at night although she was feeling thirsty, late at night she woke up & saw an woman who looked exactly like her drinking water from a glass on the nearby table..
> ...



Pics or fake .



Batistabomb said:


> good examples desai and sunny , dudes but still our forum members wont believe in ghosts isn't it, i think you all guys saw the movie Exorcist, some of my friends in older days said to me that this was a real life incident, do you believe guys,
> 
> Also in our discussion what is "666", is this a ghost signature ?



666 is supposed to be the devil's number but since the 1980s, its used in music more than religion (metal ).

BTW, after spending sometime in this thread... I am convinced why India is called the most superstitious country. 'I saw a ghost there'....'I saw a ghost on the street'... 'I saw a ghost headbanging'...etc. I mean whats up with you guys.

Do you emo guys wanna see a ghost ? Pick up a guitar at 3AM, goto a crossroad (one of the most fav. places of a ghost ). Some ghosts will come and tune it for you and will play some good BM songs with you guys .

BTW, that time zone thing was awesome .


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> 666 is supposed to be the devil's number but since the 1980s, its used in music more than religion (metal ).


Devil's got a run for brand. Choose 667 now !


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 25, 2008)

^lol.

T, dude, check this out :- *www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCSXYAJOfEU

Its supposed to be a haunted hospital. And also identify the OST used in the slideshow .


----------



## chooza (Jan 5, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> ^lol.
> 
> T, dude, check this out :- *www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCSXYAJOfEU
> 
> Its supposed to be a haunted hospital. And also identify the OST used in the slideshow .


Video is good Bro. but not scary.


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> ^lol.
> 
> T, dude, check this out :- *www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCSXYAJOfEU
> 
> Its supposed to be a haunted hospital. And also identify the OST used in the slideshow .


Old buildings are always creepy for me. Even if they are not haunted. It's kind of as if the building itself can speak (watch *Event Horizon* or *The Shining*).

OST is from SIlent Hill AFAIR. But am not sure as I don't actually listen to creepy ambiance usually but melodious works of Akira.

Another creepy old building is *Denvers State Hospital* in Massachusetts. Its features in movie *Session 9*, another hell of creepy experience through movie. Don't miss this movie if you want to explore this creep structure. There is one serious multiple personality disorder in it (having 5 personalities in single girl, lol...how much freaky it can get).

Here are some pics.

Here is something which is on a larger scale and said to be creepy as hell, 
*www.danversstateinsaneasylum.com/images/bw.jpg
*www.opacity.us/images/db/22/resource/danvers_front_aerial_sm.jpg

More at:
*www.abandonedbutnotforgotten.com/danvers_state_hospital.htm

Btw I don't believe in ghosts but still places like these are spooky even for a hardcore person


----------



## abhijangda (Jan 7, 2009)

i don't believe in ghosts they are just our own created imagination. We live in a world of science, so don't think about these ghosts. however if they are present really then i will want to see them.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 7, 2009)

T159 said:


> Old buildings are always creepy for me. Even if they are not haunted. It's kind of as if the building itself can speak (watch *Event Horizon* or *The Shining*).
> 
> OST is from SIlent Hill AFAIR. But am not sure as I don't actually listen to creepy ambiance usually but melodious works of Akira.
> 
> ...



OMG, that link has some really creepy images. And thanks for the movie suggestion. Will check it out .


----------



## cyber (Jan 7, 2009)

see the program haunting on the discovery channel


----------



## chooza (Jan 7, 2009)

cyber said:


> see the program haunting on the discovery channel



Hi,  Earlier, I used to watch that program, but it turned out an another fictin story from West.


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Jan 31, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> I do not believe in ghosts or god..i call myself an atheist but there are times when i wish to believe in god..when i wish there was one supreme being who would help me(anyway he wouldn't as i am not a pure person),but then i think again: can god exist? can there be some supreme being looking on us?if there is then where did he come from?how did god originate?similarly, sometimes,especially at night when i am all alone in my room, i have weird feelings like someone watching me, someone standing behind me etc..when i was in a hostel during my 11th-12th, there were about 30 of us.we would all sit in groups & no matter what we discussed it all led to ghost stories in the end, & many of our friends would be too scared to sleep alone in their rooms..
> one puzzling theory is about astral body..your spirit coming out of your body to do certain things that you missed..i read these in some magazine(don't remember the name)-- a boy had an exam to apprear the next day, he was studying till late night but still he couldn't complete his syllabus.he went to bed but after about an hour he woke up & saw that there was exactly someone like him sitting at the table & studying, the boy fell unconscious due to fright..he woke up in the morning & appeared for his exam where he could answer all q's, even those that he hadn't learnt on his own..so maybe his spirit learnt those lessons.
> 
> another story is about an old woman who slept without drinking any water at night although she was feeling thirsty, late at night she woke up & saw an woman who looked exactly like her drinking water from a glass on the nearby table..
> ...



Well if you try to search the origin of GOD then you loose the definition of GOD. GOD is the one who has no origin and is the origin of all.
Help you how? Just to give what you want? GOD gives what you need , which he knows better than anyone does!
GOD is always there for everyone, if something bad(which we think) happens around, it doesn't mean GOD is blind or he can't do anything, they are just consequences of peoples action (action-reaction). I hope you start believing in GOD cuz he is the only one worth believing in and the only one who can be with you all the time, even time can't seperate you. Try Him!

Ghosts exist but you can't see them, they can use your body sometimes to accomplish their tasks. 
You: soul + subtle body + material body
Ghost: soul + subtle body


----------



## Faun (Jan 31, 2009)

^^lolugivemeprooffirst


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeppi....God related fight again...........

Why r u guys wasting ur time here,
please report in this thread...lets wake the sleeping giant...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39882


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2009)

I am a ghost, typing this in hell...


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 31, 2009)

T159 said:


> ^^lolugivemeprooffirst



+1


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey I too beleive in ghosts. Near my uncle's house lived a girl who was 26 years of age. She was in love with a boy but the boy didn't like him and killed her by burning at night 2am. The dead body was found at the morning. The boy was arrested somehow and was in jail. From that day after 6:00 clock people feared to come out of their houses. The roads were abandoned and no people were seen after 6. Because the soul of the girl  roamed there. She cracked crackers, shouted like anything and knocked at the door while people were sleeping. Even my uncle's sister found the hand mirror upside down which was in right position before as she went to another room for some time. She asked if anybody had done it but nobody claimed. 

      Every place was silent and no nothing was heard. Dogs were shouting like anything. I went there for my summer vacation when I heard all these things from my uncle. My uncle also had an experience on that. He came from theatre after watching "Phool aur Angare" and was alone. The roads were abandoned. He knew everything of the ghost that was haunting but he didn't fear it. He reached home at 1:00am night, washed his hands and feet, has dinner and slept at about 1:45am. He was sleeping when he heard the girl that died near him. She was looking like the same girl when she lived. He was really hair strickened and frightened. She told him to tell her mother to give a big Shiv Puja as she was devoutee of Shiva. My uncle hesistatingly agreed. She left and my uncle was senseless after seeing that but somehow he wake and  washed his face and tried to relax. The next day a very big Shiv Puja was given and more than 500 people were fed Prasad and Khicdi. From that the ghost left and everything was normal again.

This is really a real incident which I heard when I went to him in my Summer Vacation in Class XI after 4 months of the incident. From that I really believe in ghosts.


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2009)

^^I like cracking jokes but that was really lame ! Not even scary.


----------



## Baker (Feb 12, 2009)

i dont believe in ghost... who is coming for revenge and roaming here and there in white sarees..

but i do believe .. some kind of power is with in our body ....

nearly 2 year back i faced one unbelievable incident

me my mother , my aunt and my cousins sitting in front of my house in the evening....
there was a old lady staying near my house..
suddenly  i saw my aunt speaking in to darkness, "at this time where are u going "

we asked to whom you are asking..?
my aunt replies i asked to the old lady staying near to my house , but we didnt see anything..
after 2 minutes we hear some loud noise in the old ladies house...
we went their house
then we understand the old lady is dead....

still i can not believe what happend in that night...
my aunt still confirms, she saw old lady on that evening


----------



## amitash (Feb 12, 2009)

> Well if you try to search the origin of GOD then you loose the definition of GOD. GOD is the one who has no origin and is the origin of all.
> Help you how? Just to give what you want? GOD gives what you need , which he knows better than anyone does!
> GOD is always there for everyone, if something bad(which we think) happens around, it doesn't mean GOD is blind or he can't do anything, they are just consequences of peoples action (action-reaction). I hope you start believing in GOD cuz he is the only one worth believing in and the only one who can be with you all the time, even time can't seperate you. Try Him!



This sounded truly riddiculus...how can ANYTHING not have an origin?...there is absolutely 0 proof to support your claim.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Feb 12, 2009)

T159 said:


> ^^I like cracking jokes but that was really lame ! Not even scary.



 Hey it is not a joke believe me. And if you were there when it was going on you could have understood if was scary or not. But believe it is a reality. But if you are taking it as joke it is your misbelief.


----------



## dips_view (Feb 12, 2009)

ghost is creation of religious culprits to shade there anti people activities. DON'T BELIEVE SUPERNATURAL CREATURES KEEP FAITH ON SCIENCE.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 12, 2009)

Tomorrow is Friday the 13th. Day of the Devil....unluckiest day! AND AND AND there are 3 Friday the 13th's this year. In Feb,March and November.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey yesterday night I had a dream that me with some people were going to the cremation as a old man died in our area(I don't why I went. If it was in real life I would not have agreed.). Some went to the cremation ground and some went to bring the woods for burning. I went to the cremation guys but somehow lost them in the midway. It was 11:30 and no body could be seen. I was trying to scream but in vain(I couldn't open my mouth). Then I heard some noise of horse grazing and coming towards me. I saw that 5 or 6 horses of pure white colour was coming towards me. I ran and somehow escaped them. Then I saw a woman in white marble saree coming to me(some distance was there though). She was coming really swiftly. I couldn't figure out what to do. I screamed and ran. My heartbeat increasing. I really lost my power. I don't know my feet were not able to run. But at last I saw the people with the woods and joined them. It was really a horrible story and I think I saw it at the morning time(4:00 am) i think. I have heard that the morning dreams come true. Hope it will not come true. 

Please add some comments to my latest post on some thread by someone which was abandoned a year ago but now brought to life. GO TO *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80879&page=3

Also bring to life to another thread(last post by me Yesterday) that was abandoned 2 years ago. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1050696#post1050696:p


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2009)

^^lol...Sleep with some one elder near you.


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 9, 2009)

Ghosts are cowards. They never show up their real identity. They always keep themselves hidden. There is nothing to fear in ghosts. 
@ichi - I think ghosts should do that.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 9, 2009)

It depends
If the ghosts are female, then not at all afraid and if male, i would prefer to stay away
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL



alexanderthegreat said:


> I've deviced this new therapy to overcome the fear of ghosts. I believe in ghosts but I'm not scared now. Bet thats strange!
> 
> OFFTOPIC(not too much):-
> Hey, here's something scary to scare all! WARNING:NOT FOR KIDS OR THOSE WHO ARE WEAK AT HEART!!!!
> ...



It's not at all scary dude


----------



## george101 (Mar 10, 2009)

wel has any1 tried calling the spirits and communicate with them, i DID, and to b frank it has made me believe in ghosts even though before that i was against it. its the same way as shown in mallu film Aparichithan (stranger), but not exactly as it the thing used for calling spirits can be made by writing it in a paper and a coin can be used which moves above the paper. HAS any1 else tried it???


----------



## Renny (Mar 10, 2009)

Bittu Das said:


> Hey yesterday night I had a dream that me with some people were going to the cremation as a old man died in our area(I don't why I went. If it was in real life I would not have agreed.). Some went to the cremation ground and some went to bring the woods for burning. I went to the cremation guys but somehow lost them in the midway. It was 11:30 and no body could be seen. I was trying to scream but in vain(I couldn't open my mouth). Then I heard some noise of horse grazing and coming towards me. I saw that 5 or 6 horses of pure white colour was coming towards me. I ran and somehow escaped them. Then I saw a woman in white marble saree coming to me(some distance was there though). She was coming really swiftly. I couldn't figure out what to do. I screamed and ran. My heartbeat increasing. I really lost my power. I don't know my feet were not able to run. But at last I saw the people with the woods and joined them. It was really a horrible story and I think I saw it at the morning time(4:00 am) i think. I have heard that the morning dreams come true. Hope it will not come true.
> 
> Please add some comments to my latest post on some thread by someone which was abandoned a year ago but now brought to life. GO TO *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80879&page=3
> 
> Also bring to life to another thread(last post by me Yesterday) that was abandoned 2 years ago. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1050696#post1050696:p



White horses and an old lady in a white sari, hmm there may be some significance in your dream.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2009)

'yawn'


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 11, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> 'yawn'



What does your yawn signify? Should better ask Rahul!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

Man I really felt scary yesterday. It was 11:30 I went to sleep but I couldn't sleep. I was just changing my posture. My mother was reading a book at that time. It was just 12:00 when I neared sleep when I heard some noise. I heard someone bouncing something on my room's wall outside. It just kept on bouncing. It just stopped for a moment. Then I heard some sounds of footsteps. I don't think mother has heard the noise from the other room for which she closed the lights and went to sleep. I thought of telling it to my mother but didn't wake up again in the middle of the night. Moreover the sound was stopped. But 5 min or so, it again started. I was feeling really scary. I didn't have the courage to open my eyes even in my room. I just ignored it somehow. Finally I got sleep. I am thinking who would bounce something in the middle of the night.


----------



## y2j826 (Mar 14, 2009)

Bittu Das said:


> Man I really felt scary yesterday. It was 11:30 I went to sleep but I couldn't sleep. I was just changing my posture. My mother was reading a book at that time. It was just 12:00 when I neared sleep when I heard some noise. I heard someone bouncing something on my room's wall outside. It just kept on bouncing. It just stopped for a moment. Then I heard some sounds of footsteps. I don't think mother has heard the noise from the other room for which she closed the lights and went to sleep. I thought of telling it to my mother but didn't wake up again in the middle of the night. Moreover the sound was stopped. But 5 min or so, it again started. I was feeling really scary. I didn't have the courage to open my eyes even in my room. I just ignored it somehow. Finally I got sleep. I am thinking who would bounce something in the middle of the night.



at night time there is so much silence that you can even hear a sound that comes from your neighbour's home, so dont worry about it mate I use to hear such sound almost every night at sometimes at 1 or 2 AM


----------



## Batistabomb (Mar 14, 2009)

Bittu Das said:


> Man I really felt scary yesterday. It was 11:30 I went to sleep but I couldn't sleep. I was just changing my posture. My mother was reading a book at that time. It was just 12:00 when I neared sleep when I heard some noise. I heard someone bouncing something on my room's wall outside. It just kept on bouncing. It just stopped for a moment. Then I heard some sounds of footsteps. I don't think mother has heard the noise from the other room for which she closed the lights and went to sleep. I thought of telling it to my mother but didn't wake up again in the middle of the night. Moreover the sound was stopped. But 5 min or so, it again started. I was feeling really scary. I didn't have the courage to open my eyes even in my room. I just ignored it somehow. Finally I got sleep. I am thinking who would bounce something in the middle of the night.


 

Do you think it is a whisper of ghost


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

^^^^ I think so. 
@Batistabomb this thread rocks.Plz keep the thread going on. This is to all Plz post your ghost experiences here.

I am telling you another story. This was the experienced by my Maternal Uncle.
It happened 9 years ago when my Maternal Uncle was a contractor. It was a cloudy day and evening was nearing. Small dops of rain were falling. The time was around 3:00 clock but it looked dark as the clouds surrounded the sky. He was coming from his work with a friend. In the mid-way, rain started to fall heavily. Lightning and thunder were even making it worse. He and his freind had not taken an umbrella with themselves for which they were dripping. They were looking here and there to find a shelter that suddenly their eyes caught a half built mud house. They went there and stood under the roof. They waited for 5 min but still the rain wasn't stopping. They thought of inspecting the abandoned house. There was a long verandah along the roof and there were rooms closed with doors. My Uncle's friend went to see to the right of the roof and my Uncle to the roof. As they were inspecting from outside, my Uncle's eye caught the mak of a broken window. It was broken from the middle inform of a hole. The doors and the windows looked pale. My Uncle wanted to see what was inside. He tried to look inside the hole with one eye. He saw that it was completely dark with a slight faint light and rain water was dripping on the floor. He lighted the torch and saw with it inside. As he was watching, he suddenly noticed a long nose coming towards him. It was progressing towards as it would come out of the hole. My Uncle saw that and was frightened. Goosebumps were seen on his skin. He told his friend about that. His friend thought of inspecting but my Uncle denied and both of them ran away. 

Believe me or not, it is a real incident. I wonder what could the situation be. I was having goosebumps while writing these lines. 

I will share one more of my Uncle's ghost encounter soon....


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 14, 2009)

isn't it weird that all of bittu's family has seen or experienced ghostly phenomenon???


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 14, 2009)

> this thread rocks.Plz keep the thread going on. This is to all Plz post your ghost experiences here.



@ Bittu Das 

man r u a normal person ?? r some kind of G _ _ _ _


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2009)

Jin & Jinnats are for real, some are good while some are pure evil.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ Bittu Das
> 
> man r u a normal person ?? r some kind of G _ _ _ _




Ya I am normal. BTW what are you? This is a ghost thread isn't it. Therefore I asked to post some experiences. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


sekhar_xxx said:


> isn't it weird that all of bittu's family has seen or experienced ghostly phenomenon???



You are right.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2009)

Request to the Mods to shift this thread to Chit Chat plz as it does not have any issues to fight over.


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2009)

^^lolwut? I remember alif laila...


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2009)

^Alif Laila Alif Laila Alif Lailaaaaa(singing)  Ya i remember that show and imo was the 1st show where the content was for 15 minutes and ads for 15 minutes


----------



## spironox (Mar 14, 2009)

*The characters mentioned in this incident are real and living except the one which chased them    *
All started on a night around 10 me and my friend were full tight with the dinner at my sisters place , it was cold night so we thought of doing a road side leak. Slowly we moved out from her home and drive at least 500mts from her home to the nearest tiny rain-storm bridge so that we can halt the bike and get down to leak . we got off road to a small walkway down the bridge and halted our vehicle to leak, I was facing the east and singing while my friend was merrily singing and swaying all around. Suddenly I felt as if someone was breathing down my neck, I stopped and wringed away the thought and yelled my friends name but he too was silent at moment , quietly we finished our unfinished emergency business and then walked tip tightly to the bike and started it in a second and zoomed . I was tensed so was he we didn’t talk much otherwise we used to sing loudly as we have to drive around 7Kms back home. I didn’t look back but nudged him in his leg to see if it was really him as he was talking all rubbish, halfway through he asked me to accelerate hard and I obliged, already I was shaken with the incident. I lunged my old faithful Suzuki Max100 to the max 90km/hr and we jumped two road bumpers at a blink of eye. Slowly the mud roads took place instead of the tarmac and yet I jammed the accelerator. We had crossed the dense trees roads and were now in open. My friend asked me to halt some place as he needs to talk about something important. We both knew what was wrong but were not sure if the either one had experienced the same.
I screeched halted at a “Mandir” and I saw some thing which till today made me shiver. There it was a black shadow just like the Scary creatures called Dementors of harry potter style it just flew past us with tremendous speed around 60km/hr. we both praised the good lord and started talking again this time about the incident and funny it might seem, my friend who otherwise is considered as a good ghost talker had gone bonkers with the incident as the creature we encountered was much more than our limits , While all the time I was driving I got this sense of some thing like a daemon exactly types of the those seen in serials and the books about paranormals I had read while studying them. 
The very next day I recited the entire episode to my study guide and she just smiled, took my hands to her and said there are something in this earth which cannot be explained, science has to take excuses at instances . 
what had happened to us was just a stupid deed of ours to venture to a spot of brutal murder and frantic accidents, also unknown to us the place was a burial ground at some older times. We invaded their territory and duly got chased. 
Three weeks late there was a drastic accident at the same spot this time it was two youngster in early 20’s . One of them fell off the bike the other rammed his bike into a tree and the important thing was all the wile the road was empty. 

_*<I can’t disclose the location for some personal reasons>
as i was at my sister place for a occasional visit its 7kms ride from my guest house to hers . 
its a short cut road passing through dense trees and having soil unpaved roads connecting them in middle amidst a village 
*_


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2009)

When we lived in our previous house together with Aunt and Uncle. My mother & aunt had the habit of sleeping after taking thier lunch. One day my aunt (khala) was awaken as she experinced someone pulling her leg. She kept this incident to her for obvious reasons as most would laugh at her.
So after a month or something, my mom experienced the same. She disclosed this to my aunt and my aunt too confessed about the her incident. Talking with some old women we got to know something (but mom never disclosed to us) and the house was  "knitted" (some kind of lock). 

Nobody in our family, except the two, had any experince of this kind in that house of ours.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2009)

Yawn again.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 14, 2009)

Reading this Ghost thread is the only weird EXPERIENCE of ghost is happen to really there ??


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2009)

I love thai ghosts


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2009)

^^
Marry them!


----------



## max_demon (Mar 14, 2009)

ghosts are past , demons are cool


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2009)

So?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 14, 2009)

max_demon said:


> ghosts are past , demons are cool




I love it , i love demons they r honest ones


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 15, 2009)

Another experience of my Maternal Uncle.

It happened 8 years back. When he was working as a contractor, he had to go to far of places and villages for building. Once he had to a remote village which is a complete jungle with some thatched huts. He went with 15 other men who were working under him. When they went there they didn't find a hotel to reside. One of the workers said that he has a relative who lives here and has a big house. They decided to live there for 10 days for which they came but they had to sleep together in a big room as there were not so many rooms for others to accomodate. After the daytime work, they had to pass the night in that house. But they had to eat something for which they went near the bus stand where there were some shops. They ate their meal and came back to the house. Unfortunately there was no light in that house and they had to put of fire lamps for light. They were gossiping for some time and after sometime they went for sleeping. They went to sleep at about 11:30. They put of the lamps. BTW I forgot to mention one thing that it was a full moon day and it was shining brightly. As they were sleeping, my Uncle heard the noise of some girl with 'Payals' which was running outside their room. It was coming front and then reversing its direction. My Uncle ignored that. After sometime he again heard the same noise but he saw nothing throuh the window. He thought of calling the workers but he didn't want to disturb them after a hard day work. He just ignored it.

In the next day they went back to work. Morning passed and at the evening they returned. At the same time they slept at the night after dinner. My Uncle was thinking of the noise he had heard yesterday. He told about it to his fellow mates and asked the relative of the worker. The relative denied of any such occurence and his workers told him it to be a bad dream. They slept. My Uncle was just thinking about it that he heard the sound of the tubewell being pumped. It was 12:30 at the night and he thought who could pump the tubewell at that time? To his eyes he couldn't believe it that the tubewell was being pumped without a hand or you can say by itself. He was shocked. He called the mates but it stopped at that time. The mates encouaged him and they went back to sleep. At about 1:00 he again started to hear the sound of "Payal". He ignored it. 

This went for only the first 3 days. This is really really true. I think that it was some ghost haunting that place. Having goosebumps while writing this.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 15, 2009)

ehh???? bittu...my friend...seriously...get a baba or some witch doctor...all the evil spirits of the world are after you...


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Marry them!


they dont look good 

*files.list.co.uk/images/2007/06/19/shutter.jpg


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 15, 2009)

ichi said:


> they dont look good



Man !! they really definetly look good.  Here is another one. Tell me if you like her. Saadhi ki baat age badhaunga.

*www.angkor.com/2bangkok/2bangkok/thaimediaproject/ad05.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Mar 15, 2009)

No ,they are terrible thats why !


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 15, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> ehh???? bittu...my friend...seriously...get a baba or some witch doctor...all the evil spirits of the world are after you...




Oh really!!!


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2009)

^Yes Bittu follow his advice


----------



## spironox (Mar 15, 2009)

Bittu Das said:


> Oh really!!!



i had learnt a bit about ghosts and all stuffs when i was a teenager just for the thrill of stuffs 

well as i read ur stories i am not at all impressed either u are faking it or some one fooled u with their make tell stories or just that u are truly haunted by them !


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 15, 2009)

^^^ May be. But my uncle told that they are truly true.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 15, 2009)

Bittu Das said:


> ^^^ May be. But my uncle told that they are truly true.




you've been taken for a ride.....


----------



## spironox (Mar 16, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> you've been taken for a ride.....



yep i agree with sekhar


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 17, 2009)

Now following are the two incidents which happened in my house.

Near my house lived a barber. He used to go with his cycle to his shop everyday. He did it till he was alive. He died more than a year ago from now. At the night after his fifth day after his death, it was raining very hard. My mother was just watching TV that she heard the sound of a cycle that went past her outside the room which was a type of verandah with a full speed. She checked outside to find nothing. She wondered who could have ridden a cycle with such fast speed during the night.

Another one,

It happened 16 years back when I was just two years old. My grandfather's mother was very serious on her bed and she was about to die. It is our family tradition that we should feed some water to her before she died. All the member were present in the house except my bigger uncle. He was working in a far off place and took time to arrive. He arrived at 10:30 clock to find her dead in her bed. they took her to the cremation and the night went with cries. The next day at night when everybody were sleeping, my bigger Uncle heard a sound. He wondered what it could be. He found that somebody with the same voice of his grandmother calling him. He lost his sense on seeing his grandmother who loved very much still alive. He followed the sound. She saw her grandmother alive and was smiling at him. His grandmother lured him to ouside the house and took him to the street at a small distance from home. She suddenly disapperared. My Uncle found himself at the midst of the street. He hurried back home and told the incident to everyone at the morning. Everyone was shocked.

Now these are really real incidents my mother told me. If you don't believe it, please don't comment and just ignore it.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 17, 2009)

Somebody send this thread link to Ssss....Koi Hai or Mano Ya Na Mano 
Abey Bittu tu hi de de


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 17, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Somebody send this thread link to Ssss....Koi Hai or Mano Ya Na Mano
> Abey Bittu tu hi de de



Dosti me bhi gaphla!!! *www.33smiley.com/smiley/emotions/8.gif


----------



## Rahim (Mar 17, 2009)

^Good to see you laughing


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 26, 2009)

omg




omg



omg



omg



omg



omg



omg



omg



omg



omg





There's a ghost here!!!!




*www.bibleprobe.com/ghost13.jpg


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 26, 2009)

^ WTH!! It can be some gas too.


----------



## zboy123 (Mar 26, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> ^ WTH!! It can be some gas too.


Very true....

I went to this bhangarh fort which has been officially labelled as a haunted place by Archaeological Society of India (ASI) and it is a criminal offence to be there after 7 P.M. 

We were numbering 8 in totality and to tell you guys the truth I was feeling both thrilled and slightly scared cuz of ghosts (if any exist) and what if police catches us it being criminal offence being there at night. We reached around midnight and stayed till morning.

Unfortunately or maybe fortunately (I'm not sure), we didn't see any damn ghosts. The place had an eerie feeling to it but that was it.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


escape7 said:


> ::If u believe in good, u have to believe in evil::
> If u believe in god, then u believe in ghosts, wether u accept it or not.



No I don't believe in crap that is god. There's no frigging ghost and certainly no god exists, just a stupid fan club exists that robs ppl of there money and lives spreading hate to kill each other in name god and 72 virgins in heaven.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 26, 2009)

^^ Yes, I have too read about articles of stories in Bhangarh. I have found that the official signboard is not meant for notifying people about ghosts in the place at night but to keep the people away from the different dangerous animals which come there at night. These are only myths of that place.


----------



## zboy123 (Mar 26, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> ^^ Yes, I have too read about articles of stories in Bhangarh. I have found that the official signboard is not meant for notifying people about ghosts in the place at night but to keep the people away from the different dangerous animals which come there at night. These are only myths of that place.



I agree,although there are no dangerous animals in the vicinity.... I think there's a different dimension to it.

The fort has a long history of associated haunting events and sad incidents. So I believe some criminals would have had been using that place at night and that was the actual reason that I was scared thr going at night. So probably ASI to keep ppl away did this. Still is incomprehensible for me to understand why ASI would officially label a place haunted.

If anything such a step would further spread confusion.


----------



## yippee (Mar 26, 2009)

*images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2009/1/15/128765260749365528.jpg


----------



## tejass (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Did you believe in ghosts.do you saw them*



axxo said:


> I have Ghost from symantec installed in my pc



greattttttt


----------



## prateek007391 (Apr 30, 2009)

ghost yes the one which came with nortan CD

Nortan Ghost which version r u talking about 

I first saw it when I was 3 year old "Nortan Ghost ver 1.02"


----------



## prateek007391 (Apr 30, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> omg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks like the place in WTC on 7/11


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 1, 2009)

Haven't anybody had any experience with ghosts recently??


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 1, 2009)

The pics u guys r posting has made this thread disgusting.


----------



## amitash (May 1, 2009)

> Haven't anybody had any experience with ghosts recently??



NO...mainly because there are no such things as ghosts....Its just us humans filling up the unknown with our own imaginations again.


----------



## Batistabomb (Nov 24, 2009)

amitash said:


> NO...mainly because there are no such things as ghosts....Its just us humans filling up the unknown with our own imaginations again.



Bad for Good; Lies for True; Girl for Boy; then why it doesn't be a Ghost for God.....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 24, 2009)

after long time thread is active


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 25, 2009)

^^ revived by Batista Bumb


----------



## CA50 (Nov 25, 2009)

run this file to see ghosty effect as an aatma will enter in your pc and your pc will come back to life
*www.mediafire.com/?wdimwv0zmwz


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 25, 2009)

^^^ Well, i think i had came across this file in past, but i think its 1-2 years back ..U have made me, remember my old days..And yea this file/program is excellent..  Will send this to all of my n00b school-mates..


----------



## CA50 (Nov 25, 2009)

Share it man!
Tell ur fnds dis is da aatma of charle baggage, pc ka baap


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 25, 2009)

CA50 said:


> Share it man!
> Tell ur fnds dis is da aatma of charle baggage, pc ka baap


^^  LOL


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 27, 2009)

4 days ago i went with my doggy in a very lonely lane at night 11:30...due to rainy season the bush have grown much every where....the place seems much haunted with 2 street tubelights continously blinking....what I saw was a girl in bridal dress on the nearby bush laying down(donno if sleeping....or running away..but looked like dead)...I got a chilling sizzle instantly...but when I came back after some time She was not there...I literally ran away...
There I go daily for night walk with doggy...but the conditions r much like a horror scene...no sign of people for 100 meters anywhere...nice exp though


----------



## dips_view (Nov 27, 2009)

please post ur doggy version of da story..
moral in advance : some doggies r more intelligent than some human.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 27, 2009)

^^he must have smelt the truth...but soo sad cant tell me...BTW he didnt even barked there...must have got chlll like me


----------



## rahilm (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello all.. 
I am new to thinkdigit. THis is my first post.

I have a question. Why do ghosts prefer night or darkness??
The answer may be that it is easier to play tricks on our mind then


----------



## max_demon (Dec 10, 2009)

did anyone noticed demon in someone's body (pret aatma kaa saaya ) on someone ? 
watched paranormal Activity and whatever happnes in that movie happnes in real too (not with me)


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 11, 2009)

max_demon said:


> did anyone noticed demon in someone's body (pret aatma kaa saaya ) on someone ?
> watched paranormal Activity and whatever happnes in that movie happnes in real too (not with me)



Paranormal is awesome movies mann...


----------



## MCDC (Jun 22, 2010)

I was coming home from a party it was early, early morning. It gives me chills as I remember! As I came up to my street, I noticed a person standing on the side of the road, it wasn't unusual to see friends walking home from other friends houses late night, there was a few of us that lived on the same street and we liked to have fun. So I passed my street, intending to pick up a friend. When this person came into focus, all I could do was gasp, and feel shocked. I knew instantly it was a ghost, I felt it in my bones.

An old man, wearing a light brown fisherman's hat, which made it hard for me to see his eyes. I could see his cheeks, mouth, and nose... But no expression, or movement whatsoever. The only expression was a stone cold stare. He had his little white long-haired dog with him, on a leash. They both just stared, standing perfectly still. The dog was not sniffing around the grass, or wagging his tail happy to be outside, or doing anything except staring at me. He was cute though. I could see there was color to the man's clothing, but everything about them was white. Not glowing, just tinted with white.

I was so astonished that I had really seen a ghost; I had to go back for another look. I was second guessing myself after wards, thinking maybe it was just a man taking his doggy to pee pee in the middle of the night, but I dismissed that quickly. Aside from the fact I have never seen an animal stay perfectly still for so long, I knew in my heart that this was a ghost I had just seen.

So I made a U-turn at the next block. This is a rural area, there are no street lights, and the blocks are about a half mile apart. As soon as my headlights hit the road, shining in the darkness I saw those two glowing dots that reflect from animals eyes when headlights hit them in the dark. The animal did not look away once (I was watching very, very closely) the eyes glowed in the darkness until I was close enough to fully illuminate them once again with the headlights. They watched, unmoving and white, until I passed. I wonder if he wanted something, I felt sorry for him.

Another thing, they had switched sides. When I passed the first time they were on my passenger side, and when I passed them the second time coming from the other direction, they had moved over the road so they were still on my passenger side. The story pales in comparison to others I read on here, but it's still my ghost story.






I SAW THIS IN MY DREAMS


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 22, 2010)

^That is why I always read the last line first.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 23, 2010)

MCDC said:


> ...


I was going to suggest hallucination or schizophrenia, but good lad


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 23, 2010)

gr8!!! story MCDC.. 
and it was a gr8!! program thx for sharing CA50!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 2, 2010)

YouTube - Ghost caught on tape


----------



## koolbuddy92 (Jul 2, 2010)

Start watching "A haunting" on Discovery channel and you'll start believing in paranormal activities.. :flu-devil2:


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2010)

awww right koolbuddy92, did ju notice there is boogeyman under ur bed stealin ur soul and chappals ?


----------



## ico (Jul 3, 2010)

God = Ghost.


----------



## ico (Jul 3, 2010)

God = Ghost.


----------



## manu somasekhar (Jul 3, 2010)

Why ghosts always roaming in white dress???Is it their uniform. Also why they are appearing at midnight?? not in daylight??? May be "vampire" effect 
But what about those desi ghosts?? Are they vampires also?? Or  copied  from foreign movies??


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 3, 2010)

@manu

Desi ghosts wear white sari & blouse. Western ghosts wear white robes. etc. Eastern ghosts wear white kimonos. So, no, not copied, 200% ORIGINAL  

All Desi ghosts follow INDIAN TRADITION by wearing sari, so that SS & MNS wont protest against them 

They wear white - why?

Good question. They wear white so that they can identify each other. Like how we see khaki and identify policemen. Imagine this:

white1 - "im all alone... sigh..."
white2 spots white1 because its WHITE lol 
white2 - "dude, you're dead too?"
white1 - "o cool! i got company"
white2 - "listen, couple of us have a party in that building, coming?"
... etc.

Lastly, why dont they appear in daylight?

interesting question.

To answer this, I draw upon my years and years of watching GhostBusters, and here's my answer:

They come out only at midnight because... They work in a call center and midnight's their only time off. At mornings, they have to sleep, na? Thats why you cannot see them


----------



## koolbuddy92 (Jul 4, 2010)

kanjar said:


> awww right koolbuddy92, did ju notice there is boogeyman under ur bed stealin ur soul and chappals ?



no, but there is is a *poo*geyman under my reply up there.


----------



## IronCruz (Dec 3, 2010)

manu somasekhar said:


> Also why they are appearing at midnight?? not in daylight???


 
They dont come in daylight cause they cant bear sunlight,as sun is believed to be god. They will turn into ashes if they come out in day.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 3, 2010)

manu somasekhar said:


> Why ghosts always roaming in white dress???Is it their uniform. Also why they are appearing at midnight?? not in daylight??? May be "vampire" effect
> But what about those desi ghosts?? Are they vampires also?? Or  copied  from foreign movies??



Lot of things going on ur head one day sure we ll all see How is to like a ghost until then we think abt humans !!


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes, I believe in ghosts/spirits as I believe in GOD !

Have u all seen MTV Girls Night Out ? Its so scary !!

Also join this page of India Paranormal society...GRIP..u will find many interesting things there 

India Haunted© | Facebook


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 3, 2010)

I believe in ghosts, but only for a few hours after watching a scary movie at night


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 3, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> Yes, I believe in ghosts/spirits as I believe in GOD !
> 
> Have u all seen MTV Girls Night Out ? Its so scary !!
> 
> ...



Someone hacked esumitkumar's account and spamming in this thread...  

I never believe GOD and so ultimately, no ghost for me.

BTW @esumit

Those TV Shows are complete crap... Dont believe them


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 6, 2010)

Delhi,  Lodhi Colony, a colony located in Delhi has one house which is haunted. A lady phantom ghost seen leaping from tree and troubling resident of  particular house located in H block.

It is believed that, the woman was living in this H block house a years ago and killed herself by setting herself on fire. After which it seems she does not like anyone else living in her house.

Pandey family, occupants of this particular H block house complains that they have seen smoke emanating from the tree and spiraling up in their backyard. This woman phantom appears very often and kicks and slaps the family members of this house. For Pandey it is horrifying to see woman phantom coming in the form of smoke and enter in their house.

Pandeys are forced to sleep closed from everywhere even in summer due to this phantom ghost

i heard this story long time back... does anyone live near that place among DIGIT forum member??


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 6, 2010)

those who work & lives in graveyard...wud have seen ghosts every night.....


----------



## abhidev (Dec 6, 2010)

manu somasekhar said:


> Why ghosts always roaming in white dress???Is it their uniform. Also why they are appearing at midnight?? not in daylight??? May be "vampire" effect
> But what about those desi ghosts?? Are they vampires also?? Or  copied  from foreign movies??



I think the white dress is probably for making it easy for the people to see them....and at night...i think white is the best choice to get visible....


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 6, 2010)

furious_gamer said:


> Someone hacked esumitkumar's account and spamming in this thread...
> 
> I never believe GOD and so ultimately, no ghost for me.
> 
> ...



No man..nobody hacked my account..Its me only 

Also if u r being atheist, no probs...wind cant be seen but can be felt..similar for GOD ..

and rgd GRIP and MTV GNO..if u r so brave and a non believer..why don't u participate in that show and win 5 lakhs  



pulkitpopli2004 said:


> Delhi,  Lodhi Colony, a colony located in Delhi has one house which is haunted. A lady phantom ghost seen leaping from tree and troubling resident of  particular house located in H block.
> 
> It is believed that, the woman was living in this H block house a years ago and killed herself by setting herself on fire. After which it seems she does not like anyone else living in her house.
> 
> ...



If u know Pandeys, tell them to contact Indian Paranormal Society..
Gaurav Tiwari , Founder

India Haunted© | Facebook

They are highly scientific in their approach


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 7, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> No man..nobody hacked my account..Its me only
> 
> Also if u r being atheist, no probs...wind cant be seen but can be felt..similar for GOD ..
> 
> and rgd GRIP and MTV GNO..if u r so brave and a non believer..why don't u participate in that show and win 5 lakhs



Isn't it Girls Night Out? So boys allowed to participate with that Gang of gals? Then i'm in.


----------



## Goten (Dec 9, 2010)

Whats to believe in ghosts and why not to believe in something experienced and believed by many. One day if science finds some explanation to define soul or something like that. Then every1 will say ghosts exist. So untill and unless it is disproven. There is not urgent need for condemning it or believing in it. Same goes for God.



Peace~~~!


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2010)

@Goten: but some reasons science cannot explain...


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 27, 2011)

Demons..Devil....

YouTube - karma-ilahi.3gp


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

Yes, I believe in ghosts, the show up before every exam.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 9, 2011)

Shh.h.h..h.h.... koi haiii i saw a ghost spamming in the forum.... wondering if you can see him ? ?? 






Boooo

Let me say something ..... Science can explain every natural phenomena it can explain for it is human logic to find a reason for every activity..... but the things science cannot explain...we are still wondering about them ... ! i hope you get my point


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 9, 2011)

Read this about.com entry on black eyed people , pretty spooky !!

Invasion of the Black-Eyed People


----------



## doomgiver (May 9, 2011)

tkin said:


> Yes, I believe in ghosts, the show up before every exam.


OMG!!! i see them!!! exams next week!!



GeekyBoy said:


> Read this about.com entry on black eyed people , pretty spooky !!
> 
> Invasion of the Black-Eyed People



you mean the Black-Eyed Peas?

this just goes on to prove that americans are sh!t-scared of us!!



NoasArcAngel said:


> Shh.h.h..h.h.... koi haiii i saw a ghost spamming in the forum.... wondering if you can see him ? ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 offtopic


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 10, 2011)

oodibabaaba, ye to BAN mood main hai.... but duh really what i meant to say was that we find a reason for every little thing from why water exists why the sparks occur .... so i guess in sometime we may also find an explanation for the paranormal ... not that i am saying that i believe in paranormal its more psychological than real but i have gotten the creeps sleep less nights...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 10, 2011)

I absolutely dont beleive in them.


----------



## Sarath (May 10, 2011)

yeah i ve seen Ghost 07...nice anime...oh wait 

this is about "the ghosts" which dont exist at all. Most of us dont see ghosts coz maybe they dont simply exist.

If you do and have seen ghosts, then science can explain it. You are just looking at the wrong branch of science for help; its medical science. There you have it.


----------



## tkin (May 10, 2011)

Sarath said:


> yeah i ve seen Ghost 07...nice anime...oh wait
> 
> this is about "the ghosts" which dont exist at all. Most of us dont see ghosts coz maybe they dont simply exist.
> 
> If you do and have seen ghosts, then science can explain it. You are just looking at the wrong branch of science for help; its medical science. There you have it.


I'll just leave this here:
*images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2008/4/6/isawaghosta128519650467968750.jpg

On a side note, check out my avatar.


----------



## Sarath (May 10, 2011)

LOL that would scare any ghost away.
This thread thus helps us understand:

Dogs: Detects intrusion by humans; drives away thieves etc
Cats: Detects...GHOSTS!!!!!!!!!, drives them away? (if cat fails> upgrade to local tantrik)


@tkin show some mercy to your avatar


----------



## doomgiver (May 10, 2011)

NoasArcAngel said:


> oodibabaaba, ye to BAN mood main hai.... but duh really what i meant to say was that we find a reason for every little thing from why water exists why the sparks occur .... so i guess in sometime we may also find an explanation for the paranormal ... not that i am saying that i believe in paranormal its more psychological than real but i have gotten the creeps sleep less nights...



sorry, just came from the banning thread 

yea, we will have to find an  explanation, else we will go crazy posting absurd theories


----------



## ico (May 10, 2011)

I don't believe in ghosts. I have seen them.


----------



## coderunknown (May 13, 2011)

ico said:


> I don't believe in ghosts. I have seen them.



rhitwick is right.


rhitwick said:


> ico pagal ho gaya hai....





BTW i too have seen a ghostly figure 2 times around my home. but thats was long way back.


----------



## tkin (May 13, 2011)

Boooooo......ooo.ooooo...oo:cough.coughooo...ooo
Did i scare you???


----------



## Zangetsu (May 13, 2011)

yesterday night I had a dream "a man was talkin to someone..which I didn't see @ all"
& there was a mirror lying in which I clearly saw the ghossst!!!"


----------



## coderunknown (May 13, 2011)

when the last person in this planet was sitting in his room, someone knocked at his door.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 13, 2011)

Sam said:


> when the last person in this planet was sitting in his room, someone knocked at his door.



thats kind of scary...


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2011)

Sam said:


> when the last person in this planet was sitting in his room, someone knocked at his door.



and he said "*bhaisahab apka underwear hamari balcony me gir gaya he*"


----------



## R2K (May 13, 2011)

Why the hell do Indian lady ghosts always wear white saries.. ?
When are they gonna get fashion consious . ? 



Zangetsu said:


> yesterday night I had a dream "a man was talkin to someone..which I didn't see @ all"
> & there was a mirror lying in which I clearly saw the ghossst!!!"



Are you sure it was a dream or were you watching some RGV's bollywood horror flicks. But its quite common to fall asleep while watching his movies


----------



## Zangetsu (May 13, 2011)

R2K said:


> Are you sure it was a dream or were you watching some RGV's bollywood horror flicks. But its quite common to fall asleep while watching his movies



I m damn sure dat I wasn't watching movie but I guess the person in mirror is RGV


----------



## coderunknown (May 14, 2011)

R2K said:


> Why the hell do Indian lady ghosts always wear white saries.. ?
> When are they gonna get fashion consious . ?



ghost don't have money to buy beautiful colorful sarees.



Piyush said:


> and he said "*bhaisahab apka underwear hamari balcony me gir gaya he*"







himadri_sm said:


> thats kind of scary...



actually worlds shortest ghost story. I thought you guys read it.


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2011)

people are going to cinemas to see Ragini MMS thinking that it must be a hot flick
but instead they come pooping their pants out


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2011)

I m looking in Dark & suddenly a face pops up.....gives me a shock


----------



## tkin (May 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I m looking in Dark & suddenly a face pops up.....gives me a shock


Your teacher/boss/wife/angry girlfriend's face? My face?


----------



## coderunknown (May 14, 2011)

tkin said:


> Your teacher/boss/wife/angry girlfriend's face? My face?



or maybe he is playing FEAR (expansion/2/3).


----------



## sygeek (May 14, 2011)

Yes I do. Seen them, experienced them, pissed in pants. Once when I was a kid I was flying kites in my balcony. There was a tap fixed to the wall near which my lil cousin's tricycle was standing quietly. It was almost 5:15 (Azan started) but I still continued flying meh kite. After the azan was over I decided to pack up my kite and go downstairs when suddenly I saw my cousin's tricycle moving round and round continuously in a fixed speed. God I WAS FRICKIN' SCARED THAT I ALMOST PISSED MY PANTS and jumped at the end of the stairs bruising my knee..sheesh that scar in my knee still freaks me out.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2011)

I have it in my dreams most of the time
"I see a demon is coming toward me..& I try to run but no matter how hard I try 
the path is not moving...." is the path slippery or I m scared too much


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I have it in my dreams most of the time
> "I see a demon is coming toward me..& I try to run but no matter how hard I try
> the path is not moving...." is the path slippery or I m scared too much



also when we try to scream, we cant
now i'm become used to it

when in sleep i'm dreaming about ghosts ,my mind knows that it is a dream
so i dont give a sh!t
and that scary dreams turns out to be some funny dream..like i''m ripping the flesh of the ghosts , or punching their faces with my weird shaped hand 



SyGeek said:


> Yes I do. Seen them, experienced them, pissed in pants. Once when I was a kid I was flying kites in my balcony. There was a tap fixed to the wall near which my lil cousin's tricycle was standing quietly. It was almost 5:15 (Azan started) but I still continued flying meh kite. After the azan was over I decided to pack up my kite and go downstairs when suddenly I saw my cousin's tricycle moving round and round continuously in a fixed speed. God I WAS FRICKIN' SCARED THAT I ALMOST PISSED MY PANTS and jumped at the end of the stairs bruising my knee..sheesh that scar in my knee still freaks me out.



you must be kidding


----------



## sujoyp (May 14, 2011)

^^ effect of too much gaming or too much horror movies


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 14, 2011)

i have heard in Delhi cant. Most of the times, people see a lady standing in white dress asking for lift. if you go thru she will run as fast as the car runs & people reported her sitting there and similar thing has been experienced by many in Sanjay Van. Its near Qutab Institutional Area.. delhites must have visited this place.... Its actually a huge forest area spread over around 5km.

And to get there - Take a left turn into Brar Square from Ring Road. 1 km ahead and you’ll find the delhi war cemetry on your right side……..and here is where the scare begins.
Appropriate time to visit wud be After Midnight ...


----------



## sygeek (May 14, 2011)

Piyush said:


> you must be kidding


I wish I was


----------



## tkin (May 15, 2011)

I will just leave this here:
*www.bandofcats.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/cat-pumpkin-stencils_boo-cat.jpg


----------



## sygeek (May 15, 2011)

OH JESUS! Wut the.......are you...are you trying to kill me?


----------



## tkin (May 15, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> OH JESUS! Wut the.......are you...are you trying to kill me?


Yes, that's the idea anyway.
*www.acc.umu.se/~zqad/cats/1263586310-1255764828342.b.jpg

Dead yet?


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2011)

my experience:

1. seen a completely white figure (a male figure) towards the left side of my house. we live in hillside and the back part is steep & dark. so a white glowing can't be a thief. & yes, i was not dreaming . we looked at each other for around 4-5sec & it just went around the corner (back side of house).can't quite remember the year but should be 2004-05. i don't know why but i was not scared & so didn't told parents as they'll just say it was an illusion (anyone will).

2. happened 18-20months after 1st incident. me, my sister & aunt were watching TV. TV was in dining room & the room was on the right side of house (during last incident, i was across the outside of dining room & on otherside was that figure). just behind me was 2 set of windows. 3 panels per window. while watching TV (TV was not really loud) i heard someone knocking at the middle panel. we have half curtain on all out windows. on that particular panel, the full curtain were not drawn, but the half was. i looked back & saw someone peeping inside. i was only able to see the eyes and above & i felt it was an women. & to be able to peep over the half curtain, one have to be close to 7feet tall. ignore the previous part if you like, but what i felt odd was that i was sitting after my sister & aunt, i was able to hear the 3 knocks on glass, while they failed. and why only that single full curtain not drawn?


----------



## akj_1989 (May 15, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> i have heard in Delhi cant. Most of the times, people see a lady standing in white dress asking for lift. if you go thru she will run as fast as the car runs & people reported her sitting there and similar thing has been experienced by many in Sanjay Van. Its near Qutab Institutional Area.. delhites must have visited this place.... Its actually a huge forest area spread over around 5km.
> 
> And to get there - Take a left turn into Brar Square from Ring Road. 1 km ahead and you’ll find the delhi war cemetry on your right side……..and here is where the scare begins.
> Appropriate time to visit wud be After Midnight ...



Yeah, even i had heard of this place, so went to check out wid my frnds some months back.
We crossed the railway fatak and headed towards the cemetry but then pulled back, coz it looked unsafe...Quite creepy place, but can be a home for criminals too...
Anyways, nothing unusual was experienced...

Anyhow, I do beleive they exist but don't just try to interfere or peep too much into their existence, and you will be fine...
But, if you really start digging their graves, then God save you!


----------



## tkin (May 15, 2011)

akj_1989 said:


> Yeah, even i had heard of this place, so went to check out wid my frnds some months back.
> We crossed the railway fatak and headed towards the cemetry but then pulled back, coz it looked unsafe...Quite creepy place, but can be a home for criminals too...
> Anyways, nothing unusual was experienced...
> 
> ...


Yes, may god do that, grave robbing is crime and punishable by law.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2011)

Sam said:


> my experience:
> 
> 1. seen a completely white figure (a male figure) towards the left side of my house. *we live in hillside* and the back part is steep & dark. so a white glowing can't be a thief. & yes, i was not dreaming . we looked at each other for around 4-5sec & it just went around the corner (back side of house).can't quite remember the year but should be 2004-05. i don't know why but i was not scared & so didn't told parents as they'll just say it was an illusion (anyone will).



Guwahati is a hill area..so no trains only buses & taxis....& it take almost
4hrs to reach shillong frm Guwahati....


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Guwahati is a hill area..so no trains only buses & taxis....& it take almost 4hrs to reach shillong frm Guwahati....



hill as well as plane. & that means a lot of flooding during monsoon.

& no train?  who told you so? here we got trains. Shillong got no train.

yup. Shillong is appx 4-5hrs journey from here.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2011)

Sam said:


> no train?  who told you so? here we got trains. Shillong got no train.



I mean Local Trains & not Express Trains....

Guwahati is pretty hot but little less than Mumbai.
Shillong is always cool any season


----------



## N900 (May 15, 2011)

even i believe in GHOSTS...i have this experience... i have bsnl connection and i am provided with 2-8 free browsing.. so i used to wake up at 2.. one day when i woke up the door seemed to be closed.. usually no one closes that door.. then i switched on my pc and after 30min or so i started hearing strange sounds like a girl running with ankle chain(v used to call it kolusu).. the shocking thing was there was no one in the neighbouring areas..all are rented housesand no one is living there.. i strenghtned myself and sat there.. then after sometime i observed newspapers along with the weight kept in it falling down..this took the s*** out of me and i ran to bed..

another experience was along with my friends after a month or so..the same sound(ankle chain) was heard by my friends too..these things make me believe..


----------



## tkin (May 15, 2011)

N900 said:


> even i believe in GHOSTS...i have this experience... i have bsnl connection and i am provided with 2-8 free browsing.. so i used to wake up at 2.. one day when i woke up the door seemed to be closed.. usually no one closes that door.. then i switched on my pc and after 30min or so i started hearing strange sounds like a girl running with ankle chain(v used to call it kolusu).. the shocking thing was there was no one in the neighbouring areas..all are rented housesand no one is living there.. i strenghtned myself and sat there.. then after sometime i observed newspapers along with the weight kept in it falling down..this took the s*** out of me and i ran to bed..
> 
> another experience was along with my friends after a month or so..the same sound(ankle chain) was heard by my friends too..these things make me believe..


That's what happen when you stay awake at night. Sleep more man.

Also too much horror movies? Just saw your post in movies recommend section.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2011)

tkin said:


> That's what happen when you stay awake at night. Sleep more man.
> 
> Also too much horror movies? Just saw your post in movies recommend section.



or else call tkin to scare u even more


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I mean Local Trains & not Express Trains....



lacks express train. its not like that there is no express train but very less.



Zangetsu said:


> Guwahati is pretty hot but little less than Mumbai.



monsoon arriving late + xams coming soon = additional heating effect



Zangetsu said:


> Shillong is always cool any season



they enjoy a good deal of rain every year.


----------



## N900 (May 16, 2011)

tkin said:


> That's what happen when you stay awake at night. Sleep more man.
> 
> Also too much horror movies? Just saw your post in movies recommend section.



ya.. this is a recent development.. have started to c a lot of movies now..all kinds of movies


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2011)

I used to walk alone in my huge college campus at 2-3 AM night to overcome this ghost scare..never saw one

but still sometimes it happens


----------



## rajeevk (May 16, 2011)

I don't know whether ghosts exists or not but I think if we can't see something doesn't mean that they don't exist. As we have not seen God but we believe on him.


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2011)

rajeevk said:


> I don't know whether ghosts exists or not but I think if we can't see something doesn't mean that they don't exist. As we have not seen God but we believe on him.



Yaah right...if god exists then ghost, devil, jyotish, fengshui, vastushastra and all the thing exists...

its all about beliving


----------



## Zangetsu (May 16, 2011)

rajeevk said:


> As we have not seen God but we believe on him.



I still scratch my head thinking how humans & other living being came to earth....& other question "earth has Life"....how universe is formed how planets r formed...

is it all automatic????then who has the remote control for all this


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I still scratch my head thinking how humans & other living being came to earth....& other question "earth has Life"....how universe is formed how planets r formed...
> 
> is it all automatic????then who has the remote control for all this



he he he...ever heard of fission fusion heating and melting of stars. Read about atoms, molecule & our ensistors monkey/orangutan/gorilla etc

everything is science


----------



## Zangetsu (May 16, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> he he he...ever heard of fission fusion heating and melting of stars. Read about atoms, molecule & our ensistors monkey/orangutan/gorilla etc
> 
> everything is science



ok...but who made those thing also...


----------



## KDroid (May 17, 2011)

Batistabomb said:


> Guys do you believe in devils,i believe i saw one in my real life in my b.tech life,do anyone experienced same



WTF! Insane! there's nothing such as ghost!


----------



## thenotsodarkknight (May 19, 2011)

a ghost is only a residue of human life 
it can never take any shape or form
sometimes our mind will not understand certain happenings then it alters this happening to a familiar concept , usually ghosts


----------



## Sarath (May 19, 2011)

In a parallel universe>>>

dinkdigit forum: Topic: *Do humans exist? Have you seen them?*

*Ghost Bhaisaab:* Yes i have seen one. I was chilling out in the Hard Rock graveyard. suddenly i saw this certain figure just faintly visible screaming at the top of its voice. It scared the shhit out of me. I disappeared from there and never returned to that place again.

*Ghost ka Dost:* Haha there is no such thing as humans. Its all about believing. It is just a figment of your imagination.


----------



## abhijangda (May 20, 2011)

Seniors told me and my room mates that in our room one student has done suicide. Also there has been many miss happenings in neighbouring room, one suicide.

In our room we have two gates, one which opens to ground (this I will call Gate I) which eventually leads to hostel gate, another gate opens inside the hostel corridor(and this one Gate II). Through this corridor all the rooms are connected. 
Last year, we had our vacations after end semester exams. We locked Gate I from inside and Gate II from outside. 
After one month of vacation, we come, open the lock of Gate II and finds that Gate I and Gate II both are locked from inside. And we have no evidence of anyone coming or going out of our room. No one can get out through windows because of metal railings. Strange!!! 
Even our warden,mess workers and other hostel employers got scared.


----------



## R2K (May 20, 2011)

^^
Are you trying to say that ghost got inside your hostel by unlocking the locks and left after locking it back like a normal person.? Then what the heck is the difference between a living person and a damn ghost.
BTW if that ghost really did that you can be sure that he/she is really a harmless law abiding ghost who is gonna get a$$ kicked hard really soon


----------



## tkin (May 20, 2011)

Sarath said:


> In a parallel universe>>>
> 
> dinkdigit forum: Topic: *Do humans exist? Have you seen them?*
> 
> ...


You sir, is a god damn genius.
*thelaughingmarcus.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/so-much-win.jpg


----------



## doomgiver (May 20, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I still scratch my head thinking how humans & other living being came to earth....& other question "earth has Life"....how universe is formed how planets r formed...
> 
> is it all automatic????then who has the remote control for all this


you!!! you are the one spamming the god vs science thread!!! i shall extract nuclear revenge on you!!!



thenotsodarkknight said:


> a ghost is only a residue of human life
> it can never take any shape or form
> sometimes our mind will not understand certain happenings then it alters this happening to a familiar concept , usually ghosts



there is no such thing as ghosts, dude.
you said it yourself, we mistake common phenomena for ghosts


----------



## Alok (Sep 27, 2011)

Well can't say clearly 
my minds voting:
exist-20%
don't exist-80%


----------



## rishitells (Oct 5, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ok...but who made those thing also...



Welcome to God vs Science 
If you are really interested, fully read my last post in GvS thread..
sorry others, for going offtopic


----------



## Stuge (Oct 10, 2011)

Question isn't only if you beleive in Ghosts ,_*but  Do Ghosts believe in YOU*_


----------



## mitraark (Oct 10, 2011)

Its not about whether you believe them or not , its how you feel when you are alone in the dark in the middle of the night and you've to pee  I live in an old house , sometimes i just go to sleep because my mind plays tricks with me


----------



## tkin (Oct 10, 2011)

Boo:

*ihasahotdog.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/funny-dog-pictures-i-is-ghost.jpg

Hows this thread going guys?


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 10, 2011)

> Do you believe in ghosts?



Yes.




> Have you seen them?



Yes, in dreams.


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 10, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I still scratch my head thinking how humans & other living being came to earth....& other question "earth has Life"....how universe is formed how planets r formed...
> 
> is it all automatic????then who has the remote control for all this



read  A Briefer History of Time
it should answer your most question
BTW i didn't read it (i am not mad )
just heard of it and Stephen Hawking
but what makes me "scratch my head" is that Stephen Hawking himself believe in GOD!!


----------



## Alok (Oct 10, 2011)

^^STEPHEN believes in God ?? 

Source please.


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 11, 2011)

^^Discovery channel


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 11, 2011)

yeah, right.
cite some good, reputable sources


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 11, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> yeah, right.
> cite some good, reputable sources



yeah i know it's not a reputable source but Stephen himself was siting in front of camera and was talking(using his machine)
BTW i don't _really_ believe that was said in the show

Can someone answer this -
Stephen said that the whole universe was confined almost at a size of an atom(and then Big Bang happened). Then who created that atom?


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 12, 2011)

you misunderstand.
read what you just wrote there CAREFULLY.

lol, i doubt you understand what this thread is all about.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 12, 2011)

As it's nearly Halloween, how about we share some creepy stories? I'll go first. : AskReddit

Interesting stories.



Niilesh said:


> Then who created that atom?


It was created in vaccum, although this is just an assumption.


----------



## Alok (Oct 12, 2011)

^^thanks for stories . I was getting bore and searching for something interesting.

I don't believe silly things but reading them is fun.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 12, 2011)

I believe in ghosts. They are what make you get an expensive bungalow for cheap.


----------



## ahab (Oct 12, 2011)

sygeek said:


> As it's nearly Halloween, how about we share some creepy stories? I'll go first. : AskReddit
> Interesting stories.


Well they are just stories just like the one we find in the religious texts...and the existence of ghosts can be easily disapproved by looking where the idea of ghosts,spirits,angels,devils/demons and so on originates from which is religion(especially christianity).


----------



## Sarath (Oct 12, 2011)

^Lol every religion has it. Its just that there are more Christians around.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 12, 2011)

ahab said:


> Well they are just stories just like the one we find in the religious texts...and the existence of ghosts can be *easily disapproved by looking where the idea of ghosts,spirits,angels,devils/demons and so on originates from which is religion(especially christianity)*.


That isn't how Science works, you don't disapprove something by examining it's literal source. 

To disprove something, an experiment is conducted first, and if the results coincides with the expected consequence, it is deemed true. Note, that I oversimplified this, and if you interpret it without logical thinking, you're probably doing it wrong.

Here are some interesting links: [1] [2] [3] [4] [5]


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 22, 2011)

I did not before, but once my own mami broke a papaya tree with a single hand, I am forced to believe. I was in class 8 then.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 22, 2011)

once I woke up suddenly in the middle of the night, and there was like this floating red light, very much like a laser pointer, but without light, just the dot, and like red rays coming out, it was very strange, thought it was a ghost at first, thing is it was a light floating in mid air, then it was gone lol no clue what it was, but I was scared out of my wits, still havent been to explain it and im kind of a serious guy who doenst believe in god or ghosts or stuff like that lol

guess the mind really does play some strange tricks on you sometimes


----------



## sygeek (Nov 22, 2011)

One I had a deep engraved scratch on my phone's camera (could feel with nails). Next day, I suddenly wake up, get an extremely strange feeling (a presence of someone, but in an extremely weird way) and without thinking anything proceed to check my phone's camera (it was on charge like I left it the other day). The scratch disappeared and it was clean and clear as new.

No, I still don't believe in ghosts.


----------



## Neuron (Nov 30, 2011)

I often see green lights floating through mid air.This isn't a lie.


----------



## Alok (Nov 30, 2011)

^^Aeroplanes , satellite or stars?


----------



## Neuron (Nov 30, 2011)

Fireflies.You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2011)

Uncle Chips ke bhoot ki kahani.... **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/109960-i-have-seen-ghost-two-days-back.html*


----------



## Neuron (Nov 30, 2011)

Cool story bro.Needs more dragons and sh!t.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 30, 2011)

Neuron said:


> I often see green lights floating through mid air.This isn't a lie.


That's called floaters.



ico said:


> Uncle Chips ke bhoot ki kahani.... **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/109960-i-have-seen-ghost-two-days-back.html*


The revenge of Uncle's Chips.


----------



## Neuron (Nov 30, 2011)

sygeek said:


> That's called floaters.



Floaters don't look green imho.


----------



## Alok (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol conclusion= green Floater ghost


----------



## vsmesolution (Dec 1, 2011)

Ohh last night I saw Ghost....














really it was scary









movie....


----------



## Sarath (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah, I believe in ghosts. But I've never seen 'em. Maybe I scare them


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2011)

Thread locked.


----------

